# Accountants !!!!



## abrarpir (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'll be landing in Sydney this June . Being a qualified accountant , I want to know about the following things :

How much time it normally takes to grab a job ?
Any specific recruitment consultants for finance and accounts jobs ?
I have 4 years of Industry Experience at a big multinational , is it good enough to meet practical experience required by CPA / CA ?
What sort of skills do employers look for (or it varies with the position) ? 


Thanks


----------



## Ricko_man (Mar 12, 2012)

I was looking in a job site and it seems to have a lot of accountancy openings (around 2,000), but this was merely searching for "accountant". Don't know about the exact experience/skills needed, but why don't you send your CV to companies now already? 
Look here on the forum for tips for the CV and stuff.


----------



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Mate,

welcome aboard...There are few recruitment agency who deals in accounting..some of the bigger names are 
1. Hays Accounting n Finance
2. Michael Page
3.Randstand
4.Julia Roberts
Aslo visit the web SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site which has daily 1000 of advertisement in acc.

Your experience as accountant with MNC will count towards your practical work committment in CA/CPA and no need to obtain that again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

*Job market for Accountants*



abc4visa said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> welcome aboard...There are few recruitment agency who deals in accounting..some of the bigger names are
> 1. Hays Accounting n Finance
> ...


Hi abc4visa, thanks for sharing this info! How is the job market for accountants at a senior level in Sydney? Do they credit you for any international experience or you are as good as staring at the ladder when you land there? It would be great if you could share a few tips and also keen to know how other fellow accountants like you are doing. 
Cheers


----------



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi mate,

Working internationally with well known MNC will definately count as no need to start the ledder again...If you have any professional membership(ICAI) I would suggest to use that to get register with (CPA or ICA in australia) . This will help to boost recruiter's confidence in you.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Chartered Accountants assesment time*

Has anyone had experience having their education and employment assessed by the Australian Chartered Accountants? How long did it take?

I have BCom and CA and 4 years work experience in taxation.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Also, is it mandatory to get work employment assessment done before submitting EOI? or is it enough to just have the skills(Education) assessment done? Thanks!


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> Also, is it mandatory to get work employment assessment done before submitting EOI? or is it enough to just have the skills(Education) assessment done? Thanks!


Yes, unless you dont want to claim points for work Ex. Are you an Indian CA?


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

yes CA from India


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh great! So exactly at what stage you are in? I am appearing in academic ielts test later today!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck! I am studying for IELTS yet. Also why academic - i thought we need to take the genereal ielts. Have you got skill select assessment for CA done yet?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

You must get 7in all 4 ACADEMIC papers. Just check once again so you can avoid waste of time n money. I already have general ielts results on hand. But because of this condition I had to AIT again in exams..


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trijunction - yes you are correct. We need the academic for chartered accountant purposes. I have also taken the academic IELTS last weekend let us see how the results come out. Thanks so much for your inputs. After getting results will send my application to chartered accountants aust. Are you planning to send to same institute? Thanks!


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hu sunny how you? What's up on ur ielts? I got 7.5 overall score n have sent the disc to CPA Australia 10 days back. I have self declaration in my application, for experience with a company. So eagerly waiting to hear from CPA australia.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi

I am a CA in India with 5 years experience. I am also appearing for my IELTS test on March 9th. I would like to stay in touch with you guys as this process goes by, to understand how this needs to be done.

Are you guys going through any consultant? I am planning to go through one. What do you guys suggest?

Also, which institute do we need to apply for skills assessment, as there are many- ICAA, NIA and CPAA?

Have you guys done any research on jobs in Australia for CAs- what kind of jobs can we apply for, whats the salary like, Do we need to start from scratch again etc etc.

Trijunction- Congrats on your IELTS score. Is it very difficult to score 7.5?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

abc4visa said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Working internationally with well known MNC will definately count as no need to start the ledder again...If you have any professional membership(ICAI) I would suggest to use that to get register with (CPA or ICA in australia) . This will help to boost recruiter's confidence in you.


Hi 

I am a CA from India with around 5 years of post qualification experience. I am planning to apply for the skills assessment soon (in about a month's time).

I have experience working with Big 5 accounting firms. My experience has been mostly into advising clients on transactions (M&A)- performing a financial due diligence (like an audit). I, therefore, do not have direct industry experience, for eg working as a finance manager.

I wanted to know whether this will in any way restrict my work opportunities in Australia. I wanted to try and apply for Finance Manager type roles in Australia, which I think are more challenging than accounting and book keeping roles. 

What is your advise? Will it be easy for me to find such type of jobs or do I have to start from scratch again? Will recruiters recognise my work experience in India?


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trijunction - yes i am in the same boat. sent papers to Charetered accountants australia. waiting for reply from them. Good Luck!!!

SRE - yes i applied to chartered accountants australia but you can apply to anyone of them. I think self is better than consultant as you can have things under your control. Application process is very easy and you also have this forum which is huge help for guidance. 
Please note you need to take IELTS academic for accounting skill select. i had signed up for general but then had to change it to academic last minute. any of those institutes wont evaluate your scores unless it is academic.

Good luck to everyone and do be in touch.

Thanks!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys

Have my speaking test on Thursday and my other tests on Saturday. Wish me luck. Feeling a little nervous. Hope it goes of well.

Trijunction- Do you live in Chennai? If so, we should probably catch up sometime over the phone. My number is +918754594766. Do pass on your number.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with speaking sre - speaking goes really fast. make sure you do a lot of speaking practice with friends etc. Speaking be relaxed and speak like you would speak with colleagues at work. 

There are lot of youtube videos for speaking tests. look up a few of them.

Good luck. Also make sure you carry your passport


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am Indian CA currently working in the US . I will appear for my IELTS Academic exam on 23rd Mar . I am in a bit of a dilemna as to whether to file under subclass 189 or 190. I have been told that the independent ( 189) visa takes a longer time to process. So, although I am attracted by the notion of not being tied down to a particular state , the longer time that it will take to prcoess the 189 visa more than neutralises that advantage. 
What do you guys think ? Is it advisable to apply for 189 ? I have also been told that a higher points submission ( 70 or higher) speeds up the processing for the independent visa.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

you can apply to both at same time. 

Also you can update your EOI when you want. If you get 60 points, you are almost guaranteed to be invited now. The ceiling limit for some other classes has been reached. So now all you need as an accountant is 60 points and you can get invited. Take ielts - make sure it is academic and then immediately apply to one of the institutes for accountancy skills assessment. Then if you apply before July, you should be good with 60 points for 189. June or July sometime then new year starts and then after that you will need really higher points to get invite.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Skill assessment appears to be the most time consuming step.. Got a mail from CPA Australia a week back confirming that my assessment is completed. But no idea when i can expect the result.. Hope to get in the coming week so that i can submit EOI to be eligible for next pick up...


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> you can apply to both at same time.
> 
> Also you can update your EOI when you want. If you get 60 points, you are almost guaranteed to be invited now. The ceiling limit for some other classes has been reached. So now all you need as an accountant is 60 points and you can get invited. Take ielts - make sure it is academic and then immediately apply to one of the institutes for accountancy skills assessment. Then if you apply before July, you should be good with 60 points for 189. June or July sometime then new year starts and then after that you will need really higher points to get invite.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.


Thanks so much , Sunny81...I didn't know that you could apply to both simultaneously - that's great news


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, agreed - skills assessment is the most important piece. Without that you cannot apply to either. Keep all docs ready and apply immediately after you get the ielts results. 

Good luck!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anurag

Yes i am in accounting. But i am still applying for the visa. Will be great to get inputs from you as seems like you are ahead of. 

How was your experience with getting the visa approval with the accounting qualification?

Thanks!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Skill assessment appears to be the most time consuming step.. Got a mail from CPA Australia a week back confirming that my assessment is completed. But no idea when i can expect the result.. Hope to get in the coming week so that i can submit EOI to be eligible for next pick up...


Hey Trijunction

Great to hear that your skills assessment is complete. I hope you get a favourable assessment. I have appeared for my IELTS and expecting results on 22nd March. Hope to start skills assessment once I get my result.

Before I do that, I wanted to connect with you over the phone or skype if its possible. Just wanted to ask a few questions, since you have already been through the skills assessment process.

Please pass on your number and skype ID. Looking forward to speaking with you.

Regards
Sreeram


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am new to this thread. I am an Associate Member of CIMA - UK and hoping to move to Sydney this year. I am wondering whether to get the CPA membership. I can do it due to CIMA and CPA having some reciprocal agreement. Do you guys think it will be an advantage to apply and get CPA membership?

Thanks and all the best to everyone!


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

good to c few finance folks on the forum .. 

Cheers


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

VVV - i think it is beneficial to have CPA or CA degree from Australia if you plan to work in the accounting domain.

One question for you -
What was your work experience and did you claim points for that.
I see you mentioned skill as general accountant - would tax or audit or accounting all fall under the same category? do you know how it works?

Thanks


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> VVV - i think it is beneficial to have CPA or CA degree from Australia if you plan to work in the accounting domain.
> 
> One question for you -
> What was your work experience and did you claim points for that.
> ...


Hi Sunny,

Yes, I am planning to apply for CPA. My experience was as a financial analyst and yes it was considered as relevant during the employment assessment under accountant general. Please see the below link. You can count your experience as a management accountant or taxation accountant as relevant for accountant general. If your experience is more like a tax accountant then you can mention the relevant ANZSCO code for tax accountant but ensure that you have most of the tasks mentioned in the below list (for all accountants) covered. If your experience is more biased towards tax thats ok, but you have to cover a reasonable proportion of the key tasks in the below list. All the best!

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupations/a/accountant-general.htm


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm an Accountant and I do not have any experience at a MNC. I'm not claiming points for working experience as I have just one year post- qualified experience. I did IELTS academic test on March 9th and waiting for results. I'm a CIMA passed finalist and a graduate specializing in Accounting.

Will I have a problem in finding a job in OZ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

VVV - thanks so much for your inputs. Very helpful. Super thanks!


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

VVV said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Yes, I am planning to apply for CPA. My experience was as a financial analyst and yes it was considered as relevant during the employment assessment under accountant general. Please see the below link. You can count your experience as a management accountant or taxation accountant as relevant for accountant general. If your experience is more like a tax accountant then you can mention the relevant ANZSCO code for tax accountant but ensure that you have most of the tasks mentioned in the below list (for all accountants) covered. If your experience is more biased towards tax thats ok, but you have to cover a reasonable proportion of the key tasks in the below list. All the best!
> 
> ...



Friends, 

An accountant does varied kind of roles.
Tax and financial analysis are outcomes of the general accounting and reporting.

the general category encompasses all roles, also the list mentioned by illustrative and not exhaustive 

I have my PR based on the General category 

CPA / CA in oz for employers dont really matter, most job profiles mention CPA / CA 
do what ever is comfortable to each individual

I am a US CPA in the process of applying for a CA Australia membership

Good luck with the process 

Cheers 
Vikram


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ViksCit said:


> Friends,
> 
> An accountant does varied kind of roles.
> Tax and financial analysis are outcomes of the general accounting and reporting.
> ...


HI Vikram,

Thanks so much for the inputs. I am an ACMA (CIMA - UK), and planning to apply for CPA membership. The two institutes have some reciprocal agreement. I am not sure if it will be valuable to have CPA or not. I have still not landed in Aus. Just thought of getting it before coming.

Have you moved to Aus already? How is the job market?

Thanks again for your inputs.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vikram 

Thanks for the reply as well. I am Indian CA and US CPA as well and applying. Did you already get your grant?

Thanks!


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello Friends, 

I already have my PR, on the job front i am sending my CV, but will be going full steam once i reach there

will keep u posted on how it goes


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats Viks. Please keep us posted. Thanks!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

hey guys 

good news....just got my IELTS score, got overall band score of 8. Just need to get atleast 7 in each and did better. 

Planning to start my skills assessment as soon as I get the TRF. 

How are things looking up for the others?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> hey guys
> 
> good news....just got my IELTS score, got overall band score of 8. Just need to get atleast 7 in each and did better.
> 
> ...


Congratz on the score! Great stuff! The assessment should not take more than 2-3 weeks...Good Luck!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Congratz on the score! Great stuff! The assessment should not take more than 2-3 weeks...Good Luck!


Thanks a lot VVV. What's the scene on your immigration?


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats Sre 375 on your score... 
I am due to take the IELTS tomorrow..Let's see how it goes .
I have a general query about Experience..I have worked for 3 years as an operations manager for a bank branch post qualification as CA- Can anyone here guide as to whether this experience can be taken into account for experience as an Accountant ( general) ?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ind_CA said:


> Congrats Sre 375 on your score...
> I am due to take the IELTS tomorrow..Let's see how it goes .
> I have a general query about Experience..I have worked for 3 years as an operations manager for a bank branch post qualification as CA- Can anyone here guide as to whether this experience can be taken into account for experience as an Accountant ( general) ?


Best of luck for your IELTS. As far as your experience is concerned, it really depends on what kind of role you were involved in. You can use the link below to see what kind of tasks would be generally expected of people applying for Accountant general. However, if you are not sure, its best to consult an agent.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Best of luck for your IELTS. As far as your experience is concerned, it really depends on what kind of role you were involved in. You can use the link below to see what kind of tasks would be generally expected of people applying for Accountant general. However, if you are not sure, its best to consult an agent.
> 
> URL
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks sre375...Appreciate it!
Btw, took the IELTS y'day...Went well, 'cept for the writing part ..Let's see how much I get.


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Great to see so many folks with Accounting background looking for Aussie PR.

I am in a unique situation, and thought of bringing it up here to get opinion of the experts in this group.

I am a CA from India (ICAI) with about 14 yrs of post-qualification experience. However after initial 2 yrs of accounting related experience, I moved to ERP/Oracle functional consulting. I now have about 12 yrs of ERP functional consulting experience. Basis majority of my work experience, it would make more sense to go with skill "ICT Business Analyst (Code 261111)". However this occupation has reached its annual occupational ceiling for this year (2012-13), and I need to wait till July 1 when ceiling is reset. At the same time, I envisage problems in getting experience certificates/references in required format from 2 different employers I have worked with.

Give above, I am considering another skill (e.g. Accountant (General) - 221111) which is still available for this year. Now here are by queries

1. Going by the requirements of assessing authorities for 221111, i.e. ICAA/CPA/IPA, I understand they certify you for this skill PURELY on your EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION (rather than work experience). Can anyone confirm this? *Can they also ask for my official work experience for nominated occupation (i.e. related to 221111)?*

2. Assuming I get positive assessment for 221111 basis my qualification, If DIAC will ask for my official work experience for nominated occupation (i.e. related to 221111) after application stage? Or DIAC simply goes by assessing authorities results, and DO NOT ask for work experience documents etc all over again?


Any guidance or opinion in this regard would be greatly helpful. I do not want to go ahead simply based on assumptions, and later end up with denial of Grant resulting in huge loss of time, effort and money.

Thanks much in advance!!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

gs9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great to see so many folks with Accounting background looking for Aussie PR.
> 
> ...


Hi GS9

Unfortunately I am not an expert in this yet, but from what I gather from other people and from talking to my agent is that your experience in Accounting also counts if you apply for 221111 (General Accountant). 

In my case, since I am also proposing to use my work experience to gain points, I would need to provide work experience / reference letters, that can be used to see if I have relevant accounting experience.

My advise would be to check with an agent, if you know one. Else, if you have troubles, I can provide the contact details of my agent and you can seek further information on your case from him.

Do let me know. Sorry if I could not be of much help

Regards
Sreeram


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks

Just wanted to know where you people have reached in the process so far. I had submitted my documents to ICAA yesterday. So its an anxious wait  Hope to get a positive assessment soon.

Cheers and best of luck
Sreeram


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Just wanted to know where you people have reached in the process so far. I had submitted my documents to ICAA yesterday. So its an anxious wait  Hope to get a positive assessment soon.
> 
> ...


Hi sreeram all the best with you skill assessment.. What code you have applied under? General accountant?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Thanks a lot VVV. What's the scene on your immigration?


HI, I am planning to move in August  What about you? Good Luck with everything!


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI, I am planning to move in August  What about you? Good Luck with everything!


Hi VVV,
Congrats for getting the PR. I have following queries if you can help

1. Did you apply under class 189?
2. Whom did you appoach for skills assessment - ICAA/CPA/IPA?
3. What documents you submitted for skills assessment?
4. If you had to RE-SUBMIT degree/experience documents to DIAC after application even though you were already assessed for 221111 skills.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

gs9 said:


> Hi VVV,
> Congrats for getting the PR. I have following queries if you can help
> 
> 1. Did you apply under class 189?
> ...


Hi gs9, please see the answers below.

1. Yes, 189.

2 & 3. I went through IPA. Got a seperate qualifications and employment assessment done (as this is how IPA did it). The docs I submitted were, transcripts, certificates, syllabus, IELTS result, copy of PP (for qualification assessment) and work reference, salary slips (for employment assessment). If you go to their website the required documents are clearly stated. You can decide which authority to go for, based on responding time, cost etc...CPA and ICAA also clearly states what you need to provide, in their respective websites.

4. Yes, I resubmitted all the docs to DIAC, along with the assessment letters (results). Actually, for employment you need to provide much more proof to DIAC than for the assessing authority. The assessing authority checks if your employment is relevant to the 221111 skills, but DIAC also needs to know if the employment actually exists. So for that you will have to submit docs such as bank statements, salary slips, tax docs, any other letters from your organization (contract etc), and any other possible evidence.


Good Luck!


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi gs9, please see the answers below.
> 
> 1. Yes, 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks VVV for detailed response. It does help for sure.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI, I am planning to move in August  What about you? Good Luck with everything!


Thats excellent news VVV. Wish you all the very best with your move. Please do keep me posted on how it goes. Would love to hear about it.

Also, which city are you moving to? I was planning Sydney, but really depends on where the job opportunities exist.

Take care.
Sreeram


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Hi sreeram all the best with you skill assessment.. What code you have applied under? General accountant?


Yes I have applied under 221111. What about you? Have you got your assessment results?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Thats excellent news VVV. Wish you all the very best with your move. Please do keep me posted on how it goes. Would love to hear about it.
> 
> Also, which city are you moving to? I was planning Sydney, but really depends on where the job opportunities exist.
> 
> ...


HI Sre,

Yes, I am also thinking of moving to Sydney...mainly coz I got my accomodation sorted there for the first three months (free). So, if it doesn't work out there I ll have to think of some other place...but let's see how it goes  Surely something should work out...

Good Luck to you too...All the best with the job hunt!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI Sre,
> 
> Yes, I am also thinking of moving to Sydney...mainly coz I got my accomodation sorted there for the first three months (free). So, if it doesn't work out there I ll have to think of some other place...but let's see how it goes  Surely something should work out...
> 
> Good Luck to you too...All the best with the job hunt!


Wow thats awesome , how did you manage to arrange for accomodation? If possible, can you share the details of the accommodation- rental amount, which suburb, bond amount?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI, well actually one of my friends have been too kind to offer me some free accomodation for as long as I want...but I thought of using it for the first three months and thereafter moving out...So, I will have time to look for a place and settle in etc...I still have no idea about the bond amounts and suburbs etc...but I will let you know once I find some details...Good Luck!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Oh great! So exactly at what stage you are in? I am appearing in academic ielts test later today!


HI FRIENDS ,
i am ca from india and i applied to vetassess in jan 2013 ,15 but i have not received any revert from them till now ....do anyone have any idea hw long it will take ,,,,very worried


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI FRIENDS ,
> i am ca from india and i applied to vetassess in jan 2013 ,15 but i have not received any revert from them till now ....do anyone have any idea hw long it will take ,,,,very worried


Its way too long.. Better call them n drop a mail too


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI, well actually one of my friends have been too kind to offer me some free accomodation for as long as I want...but I thought of using it for the first three months and thereafter moving out...So, I will have time to look for a place and settle in etc...I still have no idea about the bond amounts and suburbs etc...but I will let you know once I find some details...Good Luck!


VVV,

Have you done any research on the job market for accountants presently? The feedback that I got from a few people is that the market is a little gloomy now. 

Just wanted to know if you had any thoughts.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Its way too long.. Better call them n drop a mail too


Hi there

I got a mail from ICAA today requesting for ICAI course syllabus details for PE-I and PE-II. Would anyone be having these by any chance?

Unfortunately, I dont have my study material or old ICAI prospectus, which had the syllabus. Since the syllabus has changed, these are also not available on ICAI website.

Would be grateful, if any one can help.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> VVV,
> 
> Have you done any research on the job market for accountants presently? The feedback that I got from a few people is that the market is a little gloomy now.
> 
> Just wanted to know if you had any thoughts.


Hi sre,

I have not done any extensive research yet coz I am hoping to move in August...but I will keep you guys posted if and when I hear something!

Good Luck with everything!


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I have done my skill assessment under Accountant 221111. However my work related experience which i'm going to claim for 5 points is much more related to Management Accountant - 221112. I have gotten my invitation also under 221111. Do you think this be a trouble for me during the process? However during the application process i marked that my Mgt. accounting experience is closely related occupation to the nominated occupation.

I haven't done my employment assessment through CPA as it was not compulsory.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to get my skills assessed from Institute of Public Accountants (IPA). Anyone knows the time it requires for skill assessment from IPA?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to get my skills assessed from Institute of Public Accountants (IPA). Anyone knows the time it requires for skill assessment from IPA?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


HI, for me, the qualifications assessment took about 3 weeks and the employment assessment took one week. However, I paid that extra $20 for the express post.

Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

mello555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have done my skill assessment under Accountant 221111. However my work related experience which i'm going to claim for 5 points is much more related to Management Accountant - 221112. I have gotten my invitation also under 221111. Do you think this be a trouble for me during the process? However during the application process i marked that my Mgt. accounting experience is closely related occupation to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I haven't done my employment assessment through CPA as it was not compulsory.


Hi Mello,

As far as I know, they count any related areas (Management Accounting, Tax Accounting etc) under Accountant General. I can't recall where I saw it...but I will look around n see if I can find it...

Good Luck!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI, for me, the qualifications assessment took about 3 weeks and the employment assessment took one week. However, I paid that extra $20 for the express post.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks a lot for your response. Did you apply independently or through an agent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. Did you apply independently or through an agent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, I applied independently  Saved a lot of time and money!


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

i passed CIMA exams (passed finalist) in 2009 March. and became an ACMA in 2012 october. i worked as an accountant form 2009 July onwards.....

i want to make sure whether i can claim 5 points for work experience 

i also have a HRM bachelor degree graduated in 2009 October.


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Highly appreciate an advice


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hello guys... 

I am in the same boat as you all are. I appeared for my IELTS and got the scores today. 

ICAI (India) has a Mutual Recognition Agreement with Australia CPA. I had got myself enrolled as an Associate Member of Australian CPA. This will make my skill assessment totally free. Also, it is an added degree on my CV which will help later.

Just thought of sharing this.

All the best to everyone... good to see the fraternity around


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks

Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas) 

Also got employment assessment done and my experience of around 6 years has been considered relevant for 221111.

So thrilled about this! Phew. 

I would be more than happy to clarify any doubts or questions that any other fellow accountants would have going through this process.


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas)
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations sre375! :clap2:

I am still waiting on my assessment from CPA Australia.


----------



## Khuldun (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Sre, congratulations for that.

Was all of your 6 years experience post articleship and post qualification?

How many points are you claiming for the qualification and experience? Do you mind sharing your assessment result letter from ICAA through PM? You can blank out your personal details.

Regards


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Khuldun said:


> Hi Sre, congratulations for that.
> 
> Was all of your 6 years experience post articleship and post qualification?
> 
> ...


Thanks Khuldun. The 6 years experience is post qualification (i.e after the date of passing the exams). I had a few months of articleship left after qualification, which was considered as part of 6 years.

I am claiming 15 points for qualifications and 10 for experience. 

Please PM me your email ID and I will share the assessment result with you.


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

*Need advice regarding 189 application*

Hello, 

I am a Chartered Accountant with 6 years of experience as a partner in a firm. For some reasons I am not able to gather sufficient evidence for my work experince, and so I am contemplating on applying without claiming any points for it. Fol. is the points calculation I have in mind.

Age: 30
English language ability: 20 (assuming a 8 score)
Skilled employment: 0
Educational qualifications: 15
Total: 65

I have gone over immi.gov.au and various threads on Expat Forum, but I stiil have a few basic questions, with which I need help from the experts here:

1) Is is okay to not claim any points for experience? Am I still eligible to apply for 189?

2) Of the fol. 3 ANZCO codes, which one should I use? 
(given that I am not claiming points for experince, I guess it has to be based on my qualifications, i.e., B-Com, M-Com & CA)?
221111 Accountant (General) 
221112 Management Accountant 
221113 Taxation Accountant 

3) Of the 3 assessing athourities for accountants, which is generally preffered, and what factors should be taken into consideration while choosing one?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Rajji


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Please see replies in bold below.



Rajji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant with 6 years of experience as a partner in a firm. For some reasons I am not able to gather sufficient evidence for my work experince, and so I am contemplating on applying without claiming any points for it. Fol. is the points calculation I have in mind.
> 
> ...


Hope that clarifies. Happy to answer any other questions you may have.


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Please see replies in bold below.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that clarifies. Happy to answer any other questions you may have.


Thanks sre375, for the prompt and helpful reply. I'll follow your suggestion and will post the updates.

Regards,
Rajji


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got my invite today 

Submitted EOI on 27 Jun with 65 points (189 sub class).

Any one else with any updates?


----------



## yogeshb (Jul 14, 2013)

hi i am yogesh from mumbai, india. i am a chartered accountant with 3+ yrs of work ex in accounts and internal audits. my wife is a physiotherapist with a bachelors degree from mumbai and a 3+ yrs clinical work ex. i have some questions regarding my emigration prospects to australia,
1. what are the job prospects like in sydney for a CA from india? does my degree hold or do i have to study further in australia before i luk fr a job?
2. does my wife's degree hold der or she will have to study further bfr she can give the license exam?
3. do you think making this move from india to australia is wise ryt nw considering the global market n job scenario?
4. if we do plan to move, who amongst us shud be the first applicant?

any information from people planning to move or alrdy made the move will be highly helpful n appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Chartered Accountant and have been in practice(self employed) since 7 years. I handled the tax audits, sales tax audits and preparation of tax returns and financial statements. I intend to apply for visa under the External Auditor code. Please advice me. Some suggested me to apply for Accountant General.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,
I'm a CA and BCom from India currently based in US and planning to migrate to Oz.I am about to get my assessment done from ICAA and would like your help.
Do I need to submit syllabus for my BCom course, as this is tough to get for year 2003? 
Thanks


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying for ICAA skill assessment tomorrow.

I propose to send the following documents :
1.Good standing certificate (original)
2.Marksheets (original certified copies)
3.Degree (original certified copies)
4.ICAI membership certificate (original certified copies)
5.Certificate of practice (original certified copies)
6.Syllabus of B-Com, M-Com and CA (original certified copies)
7.Resume
8.Name change affidavit (original certified copies)
9.IELTS TRF (original certified copies)
10.PASA form
11.Covering letter

Pls advice, whether these would be good enough.

I have highlighted the relevant subjects in the syllabus.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi sre,
> 
> I have not done any extensive research yet coz I am hoping to move in August...but I will keep you guys posted if and when I hear something!
> 
> Good Luck with everything!


Have you landed in Sydney? What's the scene with the job market? Any luck landing interviews? Please post updates


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Have you landed in Sydney? What's the scene with the job market? Any luck landing interviews? Please post updates


Your last job, brand name on cv and qualification matters here. Your last position held and where you had been is very important. This is specifically for accountants in accounts and taxation field, as they need local taxation and other relevant rules knowledge for job. Accountants in system audit, IFRS or SOX compliance doesn't find this issue as critical for job searching.

Regards


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Have you landed in Sydney? What's the scene with the job market? Any luck landing interviews? Please post updates


Hi Sre,

I landed in September. Market is very dry. I am a financial analyst with financial services sector experience. However, I got a couple of interviews, directly with companies. I am going for them and hope something comes through. I don't seem to be able to get through to the recruiters. I was never successful in trying to meet recruiters. They were telling me the market is dry, there are no jobs for analysts with experience in financial services sector, bla bla..Then I started applying directly to companies, through linkedin and other job ads. Thereafter I got these couple of interviews atleast.

When are you moving? Good Luck with everything.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Sre,
> 
> I landed in September. Market is very dry. I am a financial analyst with financial services sector experience. However, I got a couple of interviews, directly with companies. I am going for them and hope something comes through. I don't seem to be able to get through to the recruiters. I was never successful in trying to meet recruiters. They were telling me the market is dry, there are no jobs for analysts with experience in financial services sector, bla bla..Then I started applying directly to companies, through linkedin and other job ads. Thereafter I got these couple of interviews atleast.
> 
> When are you moving? Good Luck with everything.


Sad to hear that. I hope you land something very soon. I am planning to move to Melbourne early Feb. Do you have any idea about the market there for financial / business analysts? PM me your skpye / gmail. Lets keep in touch through that.

Good luck man.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Sre,
> 
> I landed in September. Market is very dry. I am a financial analyst with financial services sector experience. However, I got a couple of interviews, directly with companies. I am going for them and hope something comes through. I don't seem to be able to get through to the recruiters. I was never successful in trying to meet recruiters. They were telling me the market is dry, there are no jobs for analysts with experience in financial services sector, bla bla..Then I started applying directly to companies, through linkedin and other job ads. Thereafter I got these couple of interviews atleast.
> 
> When are you moving? Good Luck with everything.


Have you tried efinancialcareers.com? I see a few analyst roles in Sydney for financial services (Commonwealth Bank etc)?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Sre,
> 
> I landed in September. Market is very dry. I am a financial analyst with financial services sector experience. However, I got a couple of interviews, directly with companies. I am going for them and hope something comes through. I don't seem to be able to get through to the recruiters. I was never successful in trying to meet recruiters. They were telling me the market is dry, there are no jobs for analysts with experience in financial services sector, bla bla..Then I started applying directly to companies, through linkedin and other job ads. Thereafter I got these couple of interviews atleast.
> 
> When are you moving? Good Luck with everything.


I am a financial analyst too looking to move next year. Have you considered applying to entry level book keeping kind of jobs?, one of my friends has taken up such a job to gain local experience.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> I am a financial analyst too looking to move next year. Have you considered applying to entry level book keeping kind of jobs?, one of my friends has taken up such a job to gain local experience.


When exactly are you planning to move? Which city? Have you got your grant?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

sre375 said:


> When exactly are you planning to move? Which city? Have you got your grant?


Planning to move in feb next year to sydney ... i got an invite and have applied, not allocated CO yet....


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> Planning to move in feb next year to sydney ... i got an invite and have applied, not allocated CO yet....


Hi,

Can you please update your signature?

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please update your signature?
> 
> ...


Hi me the same. Lodged application on 12th sep. 190 nsw ss. Occupation : accountant. So lets keep in touch .


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi me the same. Lodged application on 12th sep. 190 nsw ss. Occupation : accountant. So lets keep in touch .


Hi ColomboSL,

Nice to meet you... I am also living in Colombo SL. Are you applying directly or through an agent?

Keep in touch..

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi me the same. Lodged application on 12th sep. 190 nsw ss. Occupation : accountant. So lets keep in touch .


I sent you a PM..:typing::typing:


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please update your signature?
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi ColomboSL,
> 
> Nice to meet you... I am also living in Colombo SL. Are you applying directly or through an agent?
> 
> ...


Hi... glad to meet you too. I have been following your posts for some time now 
Applied through an agent. Waiting for co allocation. Advised to wait for co request to do medicals. 
Applied for pcc on 12.09... police had made a mistake with the dates!. Waiting for them to send the pcc 
Hope u got the pcc done


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi... glad to meet you too. I have been following your posts for some time now
> Applied through an agent. Waiting for co allocation. Advised to wait for co request to do medicals.
> Applied for pcc on 12.09... police had made a mistake with the dates!. Waiting for them to send the pcc
> Hope u got the pcc done


Oh is that so... 

I sent you a Private Massage.. We can talk more openly there.. I had several arguments with my agent over not having a CO after passing 6 weeks. :fencing::fencing: :argue:.. Its really frustrating to wait like this.. They prevented me from frontloading medicals and PCC too..

Yea I got my PCC but it took like 18 working days.. Have to call police stations and sometimes I visited police station as well.:horn:... I think you need to push them to get PCC quickly...

Keep in touch.. Contact me through PMs so we can share experiences in migration process.... :grouphug:

I wish both of us could get CO allocations soon...

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## DeepJoy (Jan 28, 2014)

congrats


----------



## derick87 (Nov 11, 2013)

guys, I have a bachelors in business management and a MBA with accounting subjects and been working as an accountant for the last four plus years. does taxation and law in the ICAA website mean Australian tax and law or an Indian one can suffice. Plus i don't have a CPA or CA, would tat matter if i were to apply for 221111 as an accountant.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

derick87 said:


> guys, I have a bachelors in business management and a MBA with accounting subjects and been working as an accountant for the last four plus years. does taxation and law in the ICAA website mean Australian tax and law or an Indian one can suffice. Plus i don't have a CPA or CA, would tat matter if i were to apply for 221111 as an accountant.


Hi!!

Its not that only CPA or ca can gt positive assessment and apply as accountant.
The requirement is that you should have a qualification or/and skill closest to your chosen occupation.
So IG you have an mba in finance then I do not feel it should be a hindrance.

Icaa website mentions Australian tax and law.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

derick87 said:


> guys, I have a bachelors in business management and a MBA with accounting subjects and been working as an accountant for the last four plus years. does taxation and law in the ICAA website mean Australian tax and law or an Indian one can suffice. Plus i don't have a CPA or CA, would tat matter if i were to apply for 221111 as an accountant.


You can apply and get positive assessment as Accountant as long as you show them that you have covered 9 out of 12 core areas listed on ICAA/CPA/IPA's website...


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Please advise- if my friend can get positive skill assesment from CPA/IPA

Occupation : Management Accountant
Education : B.com (Bharathiar university) , AICMA(Cost and Management Accountant ), CMA(USA)


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Please advise- if my friend can get positive skill assesment from CPA/IPA
> 
> Occupation : Management Accountant
> Education : B.com (Bharathiar university) , AICMA(Cost and Management Accountant ), CMA(USA)


Nectar

Its very difficult to say anything without comparing the subjects he studied with the core knowledge areas required by CPA. You have gone through the process, so you'd be in a better position to advise your friend.

He needs to meet 10 core knowledge subjects in his graduation / AICMA / CMA. If hes able to do that, that he can get a positive assessment.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Sree,

thanks for your reply.

I understood from my friend that he has already applied for CPA Australia assessment for pursuing CPA australia, and per advise he completed one subject -last year. 

The same is for skilled assessment also right. eventhough now his qualification is equal to Australia's Bachelor degree after clearing foundation, if he wants to claim points for experience he can do so only after the assessment right , he cant claim earlier years of experience. 

Please advice




sre375 said:


> Nectar
> 
> Its very difficult to say anything without comparing the subjects he studied with the core knowledge areas required by CPA. You have gone through the process, so you'd be in a better position to advise your friend.
> 
> He needs to meet 10 core knowledge subjects in his graduation / AICMA / CMA. If hes able to do that, that he can get a positive assessment.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Please advise- if my friend can get positive skill assesment from CPA/IPA
> 
> Occupation : Management Accountant
> Education : B.com (Bharathiar university) , AICMA(Cost and Management Accountant ), CMA(USA)


Apply to IPA.
I am a aicma plus bcom.
You shall easily get a positive assessment

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Apply to IPA.
> I am a aicma plus bcom.
> You shall easily get a positive assessment
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for good news.. is it really true.. 

Do they really recognise the qualification. because CPA didnt recognise,hence cleared foundation level "accounting theory paper" and now unable to claim points for Work experience. 

So, opted for IPA.. in your curriculum do you separate subject "Contemporary issues in accounting ". Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Thanks for good news.. is it really true..
> 
> Do they really recognise the qualification. because CPA didnt recognise,hence cleared foundation level "accounting theory paper" and now unable to claim points for Work experience.
> 
> So, opted for IPA.. in your curriculum do you separate subject "Contemporary issues in accounting ". Your advice is much appreciated.


Hi!!
Have replied to your pm.
Do check

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ahmed86 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Accountant General*

Hello does anyone know how long it takes for Accountant General 60 points, 189 visa EOI, to get an invite?
Thanks


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ahmed86 said:


> Hello does anyone know how long it takes for Accountant General 60 points, 189 visa EOI, to get an invite?
> Thanks


safely 20 to 30 days


----------



## sweetchillies1989 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have applied for SA with ICAA. After reading the number of rejections for this category, I am worried. They have already dispatched my assessment result and I am very worried.

Code : 221111
B.com, University of Madras
MBA Finance with Marketing - Anna University
CA PCC


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear all

I have recently been granted PR and now having the last minute cold feet.

Since I am an ACCA, hoping that I can get some news or advise on how the market is from this group? Hoping to make the move in month of July as will have to serve notice, etc. would you experienced people say that leaving 14 lac job is a right thing to do? Hoping to move to Melbourne, how are the prospects for accountants?

Please help

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sweetchillies1989 said:


> I have applied for SA with ICAA. After reading the number of rejections for this category, I am worried. They have already dispatched my assessment result and I am very worried.
> 
> Code : 221111
> B.com, University of Madras
> ...


They would have only assessed complete course so ca PCC would not be considered.
For balance qualifications have you checked if you fulfilled their core areas.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

zahon said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have recently been granted PR and now having the last minute cold feet.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you not resign in a haste.
First do proper research, look for recruitment firms.
Don't make haste and plan it out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Nishant.

I can see that you have also been very recently awarded the PR. So what are your plans? When are you planning to move and whereabouts. I have been doing intense research due to which I have decided to travel in July - Aug, would give me enough time to prepare myslf. What are your plans??

Thanks


----------



## sweetchillies1989 (Feb 26, 2014)

I got negative assessment for 2 subjects, Financial Accounting and Accounting theory. 

I am perplexed as to how Financial Accounting ended up as I have covered this subject in depth.

Can anybody let me know how to check the syllabus required by the ICAA under this subject. ( I googled but had no luck).
Also If I am to take up ACcounting theory, I understand that I can't claim my work points. How long will it take to complete this module.

Please can somebody help me


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

zahon said:


> Thanks Nishant.
> 
> I can see that you have also been very recently awarded the PR. So what are your plans? When are you planning to move and whereabouts. I have been doing intense research due to which I have decided to travel in July - Aug, would give me enough time to prepare myslf. What are your plans??
> 
> Thanks


Hi!!

Sorry for the late reply friend.
I have still not received the PR but only got invitation and have filed visa.
In case I get PR I will probably travel within 2-3 months of visa date.
Where do you plan to fly, and what about job!!??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sweetchillies1989 said:


> I got negative assessment for 2 subjects, Financial Accounting and Accounting theory.
> 
> I am perplexed as to how Financial Accounting ended up as I have covered this subject in depth.
> 
> ...


What is your qualification friend??
If you do the module then you can't claim points for work exp before the date on which you finish the module.

What documents did you provide them..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sweetchillies1989 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Buddy! 

I am fine with not claiming work points as I have the minimum points required. 

I had submitted my attested syllabus from the universities relevant to my qualification. When I had mailed them, they replied back stating that the knowledge areas weren't covered in depth 

I have my CA final exams in May and in the subject named Financial Reporting all the required areas are been covered. But, that's time consuming and the result ain't in my hands.

I want to complete these modules within June, as I'm familiar with the syllabus. But, I got no idea how long it takes. I wrote to the CPA but got no reply.

The possible Visa rule change is further stressing me out


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply friend.
> I have still not received the PR but only got invitation and have filed visa.
> ...


I m plannin to go melbourne or sydney may be..hvnt decided. job hunt is on bt its the same thing tht u get to hear on this forum..the recruiters very nicely respond to get in tuch with them when we arrive.. so maybe they are happy with our qualifction and exprnc bnt not with us in offshore


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

So who all are expecting invitations in 14th April 2014 round of invitations?

240 invitations were sent to 2211 in the 24th March 2014 round of invitations? There will be roughly 150 invitations sent for 2211 in 14th April 2014 round and then again roughly 150 invitations for 2211 in 28th April 214 round of invitations.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

zahon said:


> I m plannin to go melbourne or sydney may be..hvnt decided. job hunt is on bt its the same thing tht u get to hear on this forum..the recruiters very nicely respond to get in tuch with them when we arrive.. so maybe they are happy with our qualifction and exprnc bnt not with us in offshore


Ohk!!!

I think best to just land up there and then start the process..
Since am on 190 my only option is NSW.
Hoping to not get any hurdles..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

No invite for me this time. Have to wait until 27th April


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> No invite for me this time. Have to wait until 27th April


Hmmmm don't lose heart and hope my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

People here seem different from the 'Are there any accountants' thread!

I have read the whole thread and have a bittersweet feeling about your experiences in Australia. Well, I feel good for those who have had success by now and sincere wishes for those who I am sure will succeed soon in finding good jobs. All this reading has raised some simple questions in my mind.

While you are trying to find that job of your dreams and say 6 months have gone by doing so, how have you survived these 6 months? Did you land in Australia with sufficient enough money to live these 6 months? or, have you been earning from some unskilled or low skilled jobs so far, for example working as junior staff in Mc Donald's or KFC, or working on a conveyor belt in an automobile company and MAY BE continuing to pursue an Australian study simultaneously? Just some hypothetical situations that have come to my mind..

To my understanding most of the people here have landed with families. So, how are you guys managing your daily expenses, like groceries, etc.? How are you being able to pay for your rents, your utility bills, buy gas for your car, buy new decent clothes whenever required, etc.?

As for me, I will not land in Australia with a hope of getting a job in 'Accounts/Finance' within 4-5 months. I'll try to bring with me as much money I can, but will not keep spending it all until there is a hole in my pocket! I am ok with with doing..not so skilled jobs..until I get a job in 'Accounts/Finance', no matter it takes 6 weeks or 6 months.

One more question... in 189 visa are you allowed to take whatever occupation you get after landing or just the one you have claimed points for? Of course you'll be most likely to get one, and also feel the urge to continue your past occupation and the Australian government would also want/expect you to do so, but you can only do so until you are able to contain life inside your skin.

There are pleanty of skilled immigrants doing unskilled jobs in Canada, but what's the scenario in Australia?

Bests!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hmmmm don't lose heart and hope my friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant is it normal for 221111 to not get invite for so long??

I am getting mad!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

2211 Accountants. Please update the list here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=98


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Nishant is it normal for 221111 to not get invite for so long??
> 
> I am getting mad!


I don't think so.
But then it all depends on your points and eoi submission date

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

the last cut off for 60 points was 13th March 2014, my DoE is 21/3/2014, just 8 days later! May be this time there was huge load of 65 or 70 pointers and 60 pointers whose DoE was earlier for SOL 2211?? just a guess.. Besides 24th March round had 2000 invitations and 14 April round had only 1200 invitations.. If I do not get an invite on 28th April, I am really screwed good.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> the last cut off for 60 points was 13th March 2014, my DoE is 21/3/2014, just 8 days later! May be this time there was huge load of 65 or 70 pointers and 60 pointers whose DoE was earlier for SOL 2211?? just a guess.. Besides 24th March round had 2000 invitations and 14 April round had only 1200 invitations.. If I do not get an invite on 28th April, I am really screwed good.


Don't worry my friend, you shall surely sail through.
You have time till June so don't worry, you will get it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Ohk!!!
> 
> I think best to just land up there and then start the process..
> Since am on 190 my only option is NSW.
> ...


Yes exctly.so fingrs crossed if all goes well, will try to set sail in mid july and b4 jus keep reading experiences


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> People here seem different from the 'Are there any accountants' thread!
> 
> ...


Hi 

If you have gone through most of the conversations especially where people share their daily experiences, you would find that everyone has to take up an odd job to support livelihood as spending rupees in dollar is definitely not a wise option. So you need to keep that money for a rainy day.

Also from what I gather, people say 6 months tops however there are many who get it in first month of landing. So go with the flow bro and leave things to the divine powers. I am sure would take care of all your worries. Best of Luck!!


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

sre375 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas)
> 
> ...


Hello!

My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.

Pls guide us along the right path
1)My husband's IELTS(academic) score is 7.5 overall and 7 and above in each section.Is this sufficient?
2)My agent says employment letters such as roles and responsibilities are not required becasue my husband's grade/designation in the bank is "Director"-Is this true that for senior management you dont need roles and responsibilities?
3)We are applying to ICAA for skills assessment. Should we go for both PASA and skilled employment assessment?
4)Which accountant code shld he choose-2211111/221112/221113/221213/132211/221212
5)My agent asked us to obtain the syllabus of our highest university degree and NOT the ones from CA/CWA institute. Is this right?
6)Finally how long does the skills assessment process take?

TIA guys.

regds
anu


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.
> 
> ...


Hi Anu

It is always safe to apply in the general accountants category since the problem of showcasing specialisation in a given field ends like Audits, Management Accountant etc. can be avoided. So stick to 221111 and also if i read it right, your husband is a director therefore should have a good chance to prove that he has work experience that justifies the accountant category requirements. 

For the assessment it takes upto 4-6 weeks average, however a lot depends on the quality of documents submitted. If the assessor finds everything they need in your initial application pack, they make their decision quicker compared to ones where lot of documents missing or further information needed.

Please look through the forum for the documents needed for assessment for accountant category and you shall have no problem.

Good luck

Zah


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

zahon said:


> Hi Anu
> 
> It is always safe to apply in the general accountants category since the problem of showcasing specialisation in a given field ends like Audits, Management Accountant etc. can be avoided. So stick to 221111 and also if i read it right, your husband is a director therefore should have a good chance to prove that he has work experience that justifies the accountant category requirements.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Zah! I completely understand and appreciate your thought on GA category. I have no clue to why my agent thinks my husband should apply in the Management accountant category. What i am worried of is skills not matching with that of MA. Like you rightly said if we show GA we should be significantly close to the "reqd" skills match.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Thanks a ton Zah! I completely understand and appreciate your thought on GA category. I have no clue to why my agent thinks my husband should apply in the Management accountant category. What i am worried of is skills not matching with that of MA. Like you rightly said if we show GA we should be significantly close to the "reqd" skills match.


Your welcome Anu. I can only suggest that you ask the agent to come out clean about how he/she intends to match the work experience with that of the management accountant requirements. to be fair, he may know your paper work far better than me, but in a general it makes so much more sense to apply for the general accountant category. I am an ACCA and have had roles in auditing, accounting and now finance, therefore to keep things simple i just chose the general category.


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

zahon said:


> Your welcome Anu. I can only suggest that you ask the agent to come out clean about how he/she intends to match the work experience with that of the management accountant requirements. to be fair, he may know your paper work far better than me, but in a general it makes so much more sense to apply for the general accountant category. I am an ACCA and have had roles in auditing, accounting and now finance, therefore to keep things simple i just chose the general category.


Sure Zah... The thing is i dont know how exactly i should put it to the agent. My husband is a relationship manager in a MNC bank handling corporate lending. Now what has this got to do with Management accountant? Seems like i need to have a chat with my agent.Really appreciate your views and help.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Sure Zah... The thing is i dont know how exactly i should put it to the agent. My husband is a relationship manager in a MNC bank handling corporate lending. Now what has this got to do with Management accountant? Seems like i need to have a chat with my agent.Really appreciate your views and help.


Yes M'am. I think you should. How on earth a Relationship Manager can perform duties of a Management accountant is beyond my understanding. I would suggest you to read up ANZSCO requirements and verify your spouse responsibilities.

Perhaps, you may want to ask your agent basis of his/her suggestion.

Please write your queries and feedback from your agent as well.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Sure Zah... The thing is i dont know how exactly i should put it to the agent. My husband is a relationship manager in a MNC bank handling corporate lending. Now what has this got to do with Management accountant? Seems like i need to have a chat with my agent.Really appreciate your views and help.


Absolutely Anu, its worth the idea of clearing your doubts with the agent. I also used an agent for the visa purposes, however never understood why they like to always maintain a grey area in all the things they do.

Just give us a shout should you need any help. 

Rgrds

Zah


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

zahon said:


> Absolutely Anu, its worth the idea of clearing your doubts with the agent. I also used an agent for the visa purposes, however never understood why they like to always maintain a grey area in all the things they do.
> 
> Just give us a shout should you need any help.
> 
> ...


Yup. Wil do Zah,tx.


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes M'am. I think you should. How on earth a Relationship Manager can perform duties of a Management accountant is beyond my understanding. I would suggest you to read up ANZSCO requirements and verify your spouse responsibilities.
> 
> Perhaps, you may want to ask your agent basis of his/her suggestion.
> 
> ...


Yea santhosh. Looks like I have a lot of home work to do...tx for ur inputs.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Atlast i have decided to move to Aussie in a couple of months. Being an Accountant with 10 years experience, i m researching, to which state i can migrate? Which state provides good opportunities for Finance/ Accounting and how about the cost of living.

Appreciate your inputs


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Atlast i have decided to move to Aussie in a couple of months. Being an Accountant with 10 years experience, i m researching, to which state i can migrate? Which state provides good opportunities for Finance/ Accounting and how about the cost of living.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs


Hello Nectar, looks like we are in the same boat 

Though i have almost decided to migrate to melbourne since the living costs are little less compared to sydney and the job opportunities are almost the same. Also it is quieter compared to sydney which i prefer, since loads of that in mumbai and london. I think to know the cost of living there are loads of threads that give very good details on living costs however for a single person what i gather is, the costs comes to about 1500/month (excludes discretionary expenses). 

The number of jobs on michael page when searched gives almost the same numbers for sydney and melbourne, may 100+ for sydney. What kinda job you will be looking for?

Regards


Zahon


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks zahon for your inputs.

I always thought about Sydney or brisbane.now u r giving me a chance to think abt melb.

I know Sydney ia costly but good paid jobs are more there. Wht u say?

I am currently into regulatory reporting but scope of job is wider ap, ar,gl as well. So where can i make first entry for my job hunt.
Pl advise



zahon said:


> Hello Nectar, looks like we are in the same boat
> 
> Though i have almost decided to migrate to melbourne since the living costs are little less compared to sydney and the job opportunities are almost the same. Also it is quieter compared to sydney which i prefer, since loads of that in mumbai and london. I think to know the cost of living there are loads of threads that give very good details on living costs however for a single person what i gather is, the costs comes to about 1500/month (excludes discretionary expenses).
> 
> ...


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Thanks zahon for your inputs.
> 
> I always thought about Sydney or brisbane.now u r giving me a chance to think abt melb.
> 
> ...


Hello Nectar, from what i have gathered so far, it is very difficult to get into the same level jobs that you may have currently whilst you are in Australia. Therefore be prepared to take a step down (as i myself has decided). Yes, would be a good idea to keep your scope of search wide, since niche areas may require a lot of technical/local knowledge which you may not possess currently (i might be wrong). 

Sydney, yes you are right, jobs maybe highly paid but it comes with higher cost of living. But please do let me put you off sydney, another important reason for me to go to melbourne is I have an uncle there. So gives me somewhat of a comfort that I know someone in this new world, though not sure how much help he's gonna be 
For my job search, as per the advise of fellow forum members and my friends in Aus, i am connecting with people on linkedin, applying jobs on linkedin and very seldom search for jobs on the several job sites. The reason for that is, you very rarely get a reply from them forget getting a call since you are still offshore. Therefore for now just keep browsing through jobs and the requirements, see if you fit in. This will help you to prepare for the market once you have actually landed in the country.

Best of luck.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Zahon,

You are indeed right in your research. Sydney or Melbourne, provide equivalent opportunities for finance/Accounting, but in terms of living style, culture, cost of living survey recommends Melbourne.

But getting a job sitting here, is a night mare. i started applying for jobs and no matter what , i ring them up. But they end in asking me, if i have Sun System or MYOB experience,sometime industry specific experience- very strange answers.

So, need to be there and try out our luck. When r you planning to move?




zahon said:


> Hello Nectar, from what i have gathered so far, it is very difficult to get into the same level jobs that you may have currently whilst you are in Australia. Therefore be prepared to take a step down (as i myself has decided). Yes, would be a good idea to keep your scope of search wide, since niche areas may require a lot of technical/local knowledge which you may not possess currently (i might be wrong).
> 
> Sydney, yes you are right, jobs maybe highly paid but it comes with higher cost of living. But please do let me put you off sydney, another important reason for me to go to melbourne is I have an uncle there. So gives me somewhat of a comfort that I know someone in this new world, though not sure how much help he's gonna be
> For my job search, as per the advise of fellow forum members and my friends in Aus, i am connecting with people on linkedin, applying jobs on linkedin and very seldom search for jobs on the several job sites. The reason for that is, you very rarely get a reply from them forget getting a call since you are still offshore. Therefore for now just keep browsing through jobs and the requirements, see if you fit in. This will help you to prepare for the market once you have actually landed in the country.
> ...


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Hi Zahon,
> 
> You are indeed right in your research. Sydney or Melbourne, provide equivalent opportunities for finance/Accounting, but in terms of living style, culture, cost of living survey recommends Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Yes, i have heard about the MYOB requirement as well. To be fair, it aint going to be a big deal because we all have worked on some form of ERP whether oracle, SAP or Tally for that matter. So we should be able to convince them about our trainability. Infact just to get the feel of MYOB, i had downloaded their free version to check how the interface is, as guessed very straightforward. 

I am planning to move by the 8th of August, and currently serving notice period. What about you? When are you planning to move and which city you are based currently?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Good to know about your plan. Even i m likely to move during Aug , but dates not decided as i was thinking around which state to move.

Right now in Hyd. 



zahon said:


> Yes, i have heard about the MYOB requirement as well. To be fair, it aint going to be a big deal because we all have worked on some form of ERP whether oracle, SAP or Tally for that matter. So we should be able to convince them about our trainability. Infact just to get the feel of MYOB, i had downloaded their free version to check how the interface is, as guessed very straightforward.
> 
> I am planning to move by the 8th of August, and currently serving notice period. What about you? When are you planning to move and which city you are based currently?


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Good to know about your plan. Even i m likely to move during Aug , but dates not decided as i was thinking around which state to move.
> 
> Right now in Hyd.


well if you do decide to move to Melbourne, then give me a shout. Maybe we can talk offline and plan job search, accommodation and stuff..


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually i was planning for Sydney, well, but you changed my mindset. 

Will catch you offline. 



zahon said:


> well if you do decide to move to Melbourne, then give me a shout. Maybe we can talk offline and plan job search, accommodation and stuff..


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

*SAP training*

Dear All,

I am currently in the pipeline for 190 visa (NSW) and hoping for some good news once the new year quota opens.

I am a CA, CIMA and also planning to get CPA Australia membership before moving. I have been working in SAP environment since last four years and was advised by a friend to do SAP certification as it will be valued by employers. Just wondering if that is the right thing to do, as I am not looking to join SAP consulting. 

Thanks


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

What i feel is i have seen a few employers looking out for SAP/Oracle. mostly people look for Sun, MYOB . 

So, in my opinion, SAP certification would not add much colour for Australian career. 

Any further suggestions from anyone?



ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am currently in the pipeline for 190 visa (NSW) and hoping for some good news once the new year quota opens.
> 
> ...


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> What i feel is i have seen a few employers looking out for SAP/Oracle. mostly people look for Sun, MYOB .
> 
> So, in my opinion, SAP certification would not add much colour for Australian career.
> 
> Any further suggestions from anyone?


Agree with you Nectar. The jobs I have checked mostly require MYOB or SUN however the bigger organisations would most likely to run on SAP or Oracle kind of ERP's. MYOB is more like Tally, but yeah a much more refined version.

So Ahmed, unless you see the real need for it, dont do it. Especially when you are not even planning to go into consulting side of SAP. Companies would usually give you training once you join in, so dont worry about it.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

zahon said:


> Agree with you Nectar. The jobs I have checked mostly require MYOB or SUN however the bigger organisations would most likely to run on SAP or Oracle kind of ERP's. MYOB is more like Tally, but yeah a much more refined version.
> 
> So Ahmed, unless you see the real need for it, dont do it. Especially when you are not even planning to go into consulting side of SAP. Companies would usually give you training once you join in, so dont worry about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nectar_S and Zahon. I went to the MYOB site and they have some online trainings. Can you please guide which system is Sun as getting multiple hits when searching online? Plus are you guys planning to do some tax trainings before moving?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Tax training - New thought 

see if this helps:








ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks Nectar_S and Zahon. I went to the MYOB site and they have some online trainings. Can you please guide which system is Sun as getting multiple hits when searching online? Plus are you guys planning to do some tax trainings before moving?


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Tax training - New thought
> 
> see if this helps:
> SunSystems, Ledger Accounting, Account Inquiry - YouTube


Hello both, honestly speaking you can get training and stuff online, but obviously the interviewer would like to see if you have actually worked on the system. Therefore i wont be too reliant on some of the training taken online though its better to have knowledge. So do have a look at software but really, its the actual experience on the ERP system they may ask.

As far as tax training is concerned, no the thought hasnt crossed and nor would i like to get into taxation. Going for taxation role would directly mean that i have to start at a very low level which i m not ready for at this juncture. So i m keeping fingers crossed that I dont need to do local taxation training.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

zahon said:


> Hello both, honestly speaking you can get training and stuff online, but obviously the interviewer would like to see if you have actually worked on the system. Therefore i wont be too reliant on some of the training taken online though its better to have knowledge. So do have a look at software but really, its the actual experience on the ERP system they may ask.
> 
> As far as tax training is concerned, no the thought hasnt crossed and nor would i like to get into taxation. Going for taxation role would directly mean that i have to start at a very low level which i m not ready for at this juncture. So i m keeping fingers crossed that I dont need to do local taxation training.
> 
> ...


Zahon

Agree about the training, but some training is better than nothing.

Tax, well, if we are targeting the CFO slot, than its always better to have a well rounded exposure. Besides, there are some good tax vacancies so thinking better to do some course.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Zahon
> 
> Agree about the training, but some training is better than nothing.
> 
> Tax, well, if we are targeting the CFO slot, than its always better to have a well rounded exposure. Besides, there are some good tax vacancies so thinking better to do some course.


Wow CFO level!! I think that would definitely require tax experience though I am far too junior for that kind of role, long way to go  But yeah, as I mentioned earlier, learning can never do any harm so would be a good idea to do as many trainings possible.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

zahon said:


> Wow CFO level!! I think that would definitely require tax experience though I am far too junior for that kind of role, long way to go  But yeah, as I mentioned earlier, learning can never do any harm so would be a good idea to do as many trainings possible.


Bro, why aim for less. Sky is the limit.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Bro, why aim for less. Sky is the limit.


Absolutely bro..Just read this on the internet

Indian-origin man gets top banking job in Australia | Business Standard News

So finally Asians are getting their due!

Hope we can crack the market as well.

Regards

Zah


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

*new issue with skills assessment ICAA*

Hi friends. We sent our skills assessment docs to ICAA on 3rd July 2014. I have recd a mail from them this morning asking for:
---"Certified copy of your ICAI membership certificate. This was not provided with your application"

After the final exam when we applied for membership all we recd was a letter welcoming us as Associate members in ICAI and then an ID card with membership number.

Can anyone advise what a membership certificate is?

Kindly help!!

Thanks and Regds
Anu


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Dear Anu,

May be they mean the Certificate of Good Standing? I was't asked any such certificate, though I got it done through CPAA.....


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Dear Anu,
> 
> May be they mean the Certificate of Good Standing? I was't asked any such certificate, though I got it done through CPAA.....


Dear Huss

Thanks for your reply.

We have already submitted good standing letter.Apart from that they require this. I have no clue to what this is.

regds
Anu


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Dear Huss
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Institute gives only three things... the Marksheets, the Final Passing Certificate and the Certificate of Practice.... if you have already submitted these, I don't see any thing else they could ask for.... All the best!


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Dear Huss
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Anu, they are most likely asking you the letter where the institute welcomes you to the membership and the letter also states the membership ID.

Thanks

Zah


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's a great article I found....

Why it’s so hard to get a graduate accounting job in five graphs


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> Here's a great article I found....
> 
> Why it’s so hard to get a graduate accounting job in five graphs


Really good find I must say. The survey gives more info than anything available online today. So thanks for that.

Though very depressing, I am happy to see that the unemployed rate is little lower than the national average of 6%. So that means, we may still have a chance finding a decent job.:fingerscrossed:

Regards

Zah


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

The part I found most interesting are the charts 

1- showing steep declines of Aussie born students taking up accounting

2- showing the govt change in visa allotments for foreign born accountants.

The govt is breeding its own problems!! Six years ago (when I came to Australia) lots of visas were available for accountants. Today as the student rate has declined, the govt has cut back on visa allotments.

A sign of over supply of accountants? I think not, especially seeing what the ATO is doing to Australian tax law, making it more complicated will require more accountants to successfully navigate businesses through the maze.

Stay tuned for news of major shortages if this continues.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> The part I found most interesting are the charts
> 
> 1- showing steep declines of Aussie born students taking up accounting
> 
> ...


Wow!! You do know the industry very well I must say. Kudos!!

And what you saying is going to be true, then looks like I can be in business very soon  Lol  I am very interested in setting up a tax practice, so hopefully if things go well, I would like to be part of this very niche and highly paid profession in Australia. 

Regards

Zah


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> The part I found most interesting are the charts
> 
> 1- showing steep declines of Aussie born students taking up accounting
> 
> ...


I freaked out on seeing that chart on student enrollments. 436% jump in foreign students against a decrease of Australian students...just goes on to show that Australian govt is interested in earning the dollars and nothing more

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all

I am also if the same ANZSCO. Thought of joining the discussion with you guys. 

Going to Sydney in Oct'14. Currently, I am from External Reporting in Banking for two years, and two years in general accounting in entertainment industry prior to banking. ACMA (India) and Adv. Dip. MA (CIMA) and recently Associate CPA Australia.

Looking for Cost/Management Accounting position in OZ.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am also if the same ANZSCO. Thought of joining the discussion with you guys.
> 
> ...


Max, can you hep me out!!
Am an ACMA too from india, with 4yrs exp. I want to take up Associate membership from CPA too. Can you tell me how you went ahead with the process. Also, on what basis they gave you the associate membership. Am planning for shifting to Sydney probably between Oct to Jan period.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Max, can you hep me out!!
> Am an ACMA too from india, with 4yrs exp. I want to take up Associate membership from CPA too. Can you tell me how you went ahead with the process. Also, on what basis they gave you the associate membership. Am planning for shifting to Sydney probably between Oct to Jan period.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi

If you plan to go in Oct let me know. If you are OK we can tag team.

For Associate membership in CPA I had gotten an email from CPA Australia just about 3-4 weeks after my migration assessment outcome. They offered me to exempt processing fee which was AUD 136 at that time, if I applied with a month from receiving that email. They mentioned in the email that they already have my academic documents, so now they will only require identity documents like DL copy, passport copy, utility bills etc. Nothing related to education. There was also a link to a form which was very straight forward.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Originally posted on another thread.. requesting help from you guys.
> 
> ...


Dear rt00021

My answers:

1) Processing times are mostly the sane with all of them, unless you go for an express option which is offered mostly if you have studied in Australia.

Expense wise CPA is chepest and IPA is costliest.

Result wise CPA is toughest and I guess ICAA is most lenient. CPA mostly disqualifies people on Accounting Theory mandatory core knowledge.

Rest all is more or less same.

2) yep, combined option is available though these are separate assessments. In CPA employment assessment is free. For combined assessment express assessment is not available.

Max


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> If you plan to go in Oct let me know. If you are OK we can tag team.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Max.
Can you provide some contact details (email/phone) of the person who kept in contact with you for this. I will contact them and enquire so I can also apply for the same. I did send an email last week to their enquiry email id but till date have not received any reply from their side.
Do please PM me if posting here not possible.
Thanks!!
And yeah, if October plans firm up then will surely teamup buddy!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Nishant

I had gotten an email from the below email I'd. It wasn't from a person just looked like generic mail.

"CPA Australia" <[email protected]>

And they asked me to send the signed form to

[email protected]





Nishant Dundas said:


> Thanks for the info Max.
> Can you provide some contact details (email/phone) of the person who kept in contact with you for this. I will contact them and enquire so I can also apply for the same. I did send an email last week to their enquiry email id but till date have not received any reply from their side.
> Do please PM me if posting here not possible.
> Thanks!!
> And yeah, if October plans firm up then will surely teamup buddy!!


----------



## cola (May 6, 2013)

hi all,

just finished year 1 of my degree in the UK, i've spoken to a family friend who has (informally) told me he would give me a training contract for accountancy in his firm after i graduate in 2 years time! 

after i complete that (2019), what would my chances of getting a visa to move abroad to AUS be? I've read that you need a few years experience to help your chances (would it only be post qualification years?), plus the fact that visas have been scaled back for this profession. 

i'd be 27 once fully qualified, so in the right sort of age bracket!

cheers!


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

anuradharajendran said:


> Dear Huss
> I have no clue to what this is.
> 
> regds
> Anu


Don't know if you got this figured out already. Certificate of Membership is given by ICAI at the time of membership or upgrading to Fellow status. If you didn't get one, you can apply for a duplicate one from the Institute


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

cola said:


> after i complete that (2019), what would my chances of getting a visa to move abroad to AUS be?


2019 is a long distance away in the future and given that Accountant profession is flagged off, no one can say for sure what your chances will be. In my opinion, the best option for migration would be through the Student Visa route or Sponsored employment route after qualifying. Either path will take you to Australia and you can figure out how to move to PR from there.


----------



## cola (May 6, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> 2019 is a long distance away in the future and given that Accountant profession is flagged off, no one can say for sure what your chances will be. In my opinion, the best option for migration would be through the Student Visa route or Sponsored employment route after qualifying. Either path will take you to Australia and you can figure out how to move to PR from there.


thanks very much for that information, yes i appreciate things can change and 5 years is a very long time. :fingerscrossed:

student visa route i'm assuming would mean i would have to do further study over there. financially that wouldn't be a good option due to international fees 

sponsored employment (457?) would potentially be an option, i'll be back in a few years to revisit this


----------



## joolagabriel (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad to find Accountants here.......I am gaining insights from the numerous posts already. Just got my IELTS Academic Result and will proceed to make application to ICAA for assessment, this week.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Thanks for the info Max.
> Can you provide some contact details (email/phone) of the person who kept in contact with you for this. I will contact them and enquire so I can also apply for the same. I did send an email last week to their enquiry email id but till date have not received any reply from their side.
> Do please PM me if posting here not possible.
> Thanks!!
> And yeah, if October plans firm up then will surely teamup buddy!!


Just to add to this... you need to appear for two subjects after you get the Associate CPA to advance to the Professional CPA level... an Associate CPA as such is of no help... does not give any weightage to a CV.... you can use CPA as a designation only after clearing the Professional Level.... and you have two years from getting the Associate membership to advance to Professional Level.....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear Accountants,

I am trying to Study from here Especially the Australian TAXATION. I intend to become a member of CPA.

Is there any kind heart who can share some info on TAXATION study. If you have any doc or pdf file please PM me your details.

Or, Is there any website where I can buy an e-book on Oz TAX.

Thanks for your time and help.

Regards,


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Accountants,
> 
> I am trying to Study from here Especially the Australian TAXATION. I intend to become a member of CPA.
> 
> ...


There are some books available which you will easily find online. Alternately you can sign up for some tax course. I am planning to do CTA1 from tqx institute


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> There are some books available which you will easily find online.


i tried but could not find anything, would you mind sharing links etc for online books? further how are you planning to book CTA1? exams will be conducted online?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I need help from those who are already based in Sydney..

I sent my documents for qualification assessment from ICAA. they dispatched the outcome letter on Aug 02, 2014 which i have not received till date. Now they have are saying that they are willing to reprint the letter for me and either they will repost at my current address? or an alternative address or i should arrange a pick up? my question is, which courier company provides such service to pakistan?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i tried but could not find anything, would you mind sharing links etc for online books? further how are you planning to book CTA1? exams will be conducted online?


can you paste the link here or PM me so that I can have a look and download the book...I tried to find but couldn't get any !!:amen:


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

hey there, this question maybe mostly for some of the seniors who are currently in aussie land. 

how is the job market for accoutants in Melbourne?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Guys

I will be grateful if any of you can provide any inputs regarding the following matter

I got a positive assessment from ICAA Australia for my Bachelors and Masters qualifications. I have merely satisfied the minimum requirements for a positive assessment. I have not covered the Taxation, Auditing and Corporation law knowledge areas.

Now as I am in the process of applying for 190 Visa I have decided to upgrade my qualifications.I am thinking to become a member of ICAA/CPA. Can you please advise me on the following matters :

1. How can I clear the remaining core knowledge areas before leaving for Australia so that I can register for the CA program?

2.Which one is better . CPA or ICAA?

3.For ICAA I will have to complete 5 modules after registration. How will I cover these five modules. Self study or join any college university?

4.Practical experience requirement: According to the ICAA website I will have to be employed on a full time basis with an approved training employer and properly mentored by a CA for three years. I am wondering how will I get this full time employment and mentoring in Australia?

Any help regarding the above queries will be highly appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

babajani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I will be grateful if any of you can provide any inputs regarding the following matter
> 
> ...


1. You can enroll for self study course. If I am not wrong, they have online exams, do confirm. By the way when the assessment was done they must have informed you about how to go ahead with the core areas.

2. CPA is for the professionals and icaa is for those planning to do practice or work with a CA firm. Both are equally good

3. Self study can be done. Check their website.

4. Its similar to Indian method where you do 3yr article ship. Am sure requirements would be abundant there for this too. Plus they do recognize your work exp in finance and accounting field so that can help reduce your time for articleship.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i tried but could not find anything, would you mind sharing links etc for online books? further how are you planning to book CTA1? exams will be conducted online?


Search tax stuff on sites of Accounting firms. I searched them and found good info. 

Since I was planning CAT1 didn't research more as will study all this stuff online. 

There is option to do distance study and exams may also be conducted remotely (website has complete procedure but is tedious). I am planning to move to Sydney in February and appear for exam in March.


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Skill Assesmen*

hello 

i am a B.com and Inter CA from India. Have 20 yrs work ex in Accounts & corporate banking . Have completed my ielts academic with 8 band.Now need help is skill assessment . 1. would any one be able to help me with whats documents - formats if any .. 2. do i need to give my current employers reference . 3 do the original degree certificates need to be asssesed if yes by whom.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi... You can get the Skill Assessment done either from CPA or from ICAA... the documents needed will be all your marksheets and the degree certificates. No need to get the originals assessed, they want only copies. In my case, I had got it certified it by a MARA agent; but not sure whether it is necessary or not. 

You need to provide all your previous employer references as well as the current employer reference. They would do a combined assessment - educational as well as skilled work assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey , thanks a ton . Can current employers reference be avoided in any say ? . Not sure how they will react . Also do the ICAA or CPA authorities call back the guys whose reference we have submitted ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tawde802 said:


> Hey , thanks a ton . Can current employers reference be avoided in any say ? . Not sure how they will react . Also do the ICAA or CPA authorities call back the guys whose reference we have submitted ?


Yes you can. But you do need to provide appointment letter,salary slips,tax submissions,etc to prove your employment claims.

Normally they do not but dibp would call when you apply for visa.

Do note that above would be required only if you plan to claim points for work exp

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

hi little more information required
some one told me a Inter CA does not get a positive skill assessment is that true ?
Where do u get B.com Cource hand book - i had taken econimics as a topic so...
if i am an Inter CA should i show my Final CA marks ( uncleared offcource)
i have about 20 yrs work ex will that help


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tawde802 said:


> hi little more information required
> some one told me a Inter CA does not get a positive skill assessment is that true ?
> Where do u get B.com Cource hand book - i had taken econimics as a topic so...
> if i am an Inter CA should i show my Final CA marks ( uncleared offcource)
> i have about 20 yrs work ex will that help


Part completion is not recognisde if I am not wrong.
Visit your college or university and ask for a copy of syllabus when you studied.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

hi

thanks - so the B.com has no value ? and inter CA not enough ? does experience have no weight age ?so should i do skill assessment or not ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tawde802 said:


> hi
> 
> thanks - so the B.com has no value ? and inter CA not enough ? does experience have no weight age ?so should i do skill assessment or not ?


Bcom has value. I suggest you go for acad ielts, get min 7 in each module.
Then apply for qualification and skill assessment. At the most what you can do is try getting more benefit by also submitting details of ca inter exam. Who knows they might consider a bit. Nothing to lose man!!
But bcom has value not to worry.

At the most you would be asked to do some small course on 1-2 sub which they feel you might be lacking based on bcom syllabus you provide.
But in that case only issue would be that your exp would be rejected since work exp is considered only after you are a graduate in their terms.

If they accept your degree, them apply for assessing your work exp so you can claim points for that.
If they don't accept, then you have to do the courses they ask you to do, hence you can't claim work exp points. If your English is very good then you can try getting min 8 bands in ielts so you get more points to compensate loss in work exp points

Go for IPA since its the most lenient of all 3 assessing bodies

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

hi 
ok finally some good news thanks a ton. I have got an 8 band in ielts Academic . but i was told to apply to ICAA . can i apply to both ipa & ICAA at the same time ?
any other information i need to know please feel to advice:fingerscrossed:
once again thanks a ton















Nishant Dundas said:


> Bcom has value. I suggest you go for acad ielts, get min 7 in each module.
> Then apply for qualification and skill assessment. At the most what you can do is try getting more benefit by also submitting details of ca inter exam. Who knows they might consider a bit. Nothing to lose man!!
> But bcom has value not to worry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tawde802 said:


> hi
> ok finally some good news thanks a ton. I have got an 8 band in ielts Academic . but i was told to apply to ICAA . can i apply to both ipa & ICAA at the same time ?
> any other information i need to know please feel to advice:fingerscrossed:
> once again thanks a ton


Yes you can apply to both.
I would suggest you prepare as proper application.
Make a table showing how each of the 12 areas are covered by your bcom syllabus. By doing this you are making it easier for them. Also try mentioning page no of each subject which you mention as fulfilling each of the areas.
By doing this you will make them not scrutinize much into your application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

ok done - u have been a great help . if i need any help again can i ask you a question directly on this id ? do i need to add you etc ? am not a very net savy person
thanks 


I would suggest you prepare as proper application.
Make a table showing how each of the 12 areas are covered by your bcom syllabus. By doing this you are making it easier for them. Also try mentioning page no of each subject which you mention as fulfilling each of the areas.
By doing this you will make them not scrutinize much into your application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tawde802 said:


> ok done - u have been a great help . if i need any help again can i ask you a question directly on this id ? do i need to add you etc ? am not a very net savy person
> thanks
> 
> I would suggest you prepare as proper application.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You can post a message here itself. Reason being I might not be logged in always. So at least someonrd else can help you out in need.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tawde802 (Sep 7, 2014)

ah yes correct - ok thanks once again and u have a great weekend ahead. 


You can post a message here itself. Reason being I might not be logged in always. So at least someonrd else can help you out in need.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

tawde802 said:


> ok done - u have been a great help . if i need any help again can i ask you a question directly on this id ? do i need to add you etc ? am not a very net savy person
> thanks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hello! Could u pls advise whether I have to confirm all 12 subjects or only 4 of them which are mandatory in accounting field? 
If only 4+ some others were passed in university will I get the positive assessment? 
Thanks all in advance


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

is it realistic to ask somebody to share by syllabus just to see the structure, volume and comments?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

natali-new said:


> is it realistic to ask somebody to share by syllabus just to see the structure, volume and comments?


Hi Dear

You have to complete atleast 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas including the four compulsory one to get a positive assessment for accountant. 

you can get an idea of the syllabus by searching it on the internet. Search for course outlines for courses offered by australian universities in their accounting programs.

Hope it helps


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

natali-new said:


> is it realistic to ask somebody to share by syllabus just to see the structure, volume and comments?


search on CPA Website.. it will give you an idea of what courses they teach and what are the syllabus contents. Most of the people struggle with accounting theory thingy


----------



## pease (Oct 3, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> You have to complete atleast 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas including the four compulsory one to get a positive assessment for accountant.
> 
> ...


I suggest that first just do your qualification assessment from CPA ( after submitting the document you get the results in just 10 working days )
you will come to know how many subject you have covered (cost is also very less less than what IELTS exam cost you)

after getting the results you will come to know where you stand then you can decide to go for •accountant (general) (ANZSCO code 221111) or •finance manager (ANZSCO code 132211) 

It will save your time and get a clear view how should you go further


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

pease said:


> I suggest that first just do your qualification assessment from CPA ( after submitting the document you get the results in just 10 working days )
> you will come to know how many subject you have covered (cost is also very less less than what IELTS exam cost you)
> 
> after getting the results you will come to know where you stand then you can decide to go for •accountant (general) (ANZSCO code 221111) or •finance manager (ANZSCO code 132211)
> ...


As per my understanding,

1. For qualification assessment, CPA compulsorily requires IELTS score or from Nov 1, PTE or TOEFL also. You can't apply unless you have an English proficiency score in hand.

2. IELTS exam will cost you Rs. 9,900 in India, and about AUD 330 in Australia. CPA qualification assessment will cost you AUD 445

3. CPA commits 10 to 15 working days, but if they have queries, you'll have to factor 3-4 weeks as overall turnaround time.


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI FRIENDS ,
> i am ca from india and i applied to vetassess in jan 2013 ,15 but i have not received any revert from them till now ....do anyone have any idea hw long it will take ,,,,very worried



If you are a CA then your assessing authority is not VETASSESS. You should send your application to CPA / ICAA / IPA.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have completed my masters of accounting from Australia and my subject covers all core subjects required for following occupations.

accountant (general) (ANZSCO code 221111)
finance manager (ANZSCO code 132211)
management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
taxation accountant (ANZSCO code 221113)

I have work experience of about 6+ years.

My duties included:

1-Preparation of financial statements and reports to company management and principle.
2-preparing periodic cash flow and funds flow statement.
3-Developing and checking budgets.
4-Recommendation of proper tax structure for the company.
5-Ensuring compliance with relevant legislation.
6-Giving advice on range of financial aspects of a business such as budgets, tax and cash flows.
7-Analysing how well a business is performing financially.
8-Reviewing businesses accounting procedures.
9-Assisting management with strategic planning and human resources.

Can you please help me i choosing best occupation considering my degree and duties?

Regards


----------



## ngi9kdt380 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi 
I am in the midst of processing 189 Visa
Presently working as an FA for MNC
Can anyone advice me the chances of securing a job before coming over to Australia after having secured a 189 Visa


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi All,
Can anyone let me know what would be the duties in order for ACCA to approve the experience for Accountant.
Thanx


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I would choose Management accountant.... 



BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my masters of accounting from Australia and my subject covers all core subjects required for following occupations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

ngi9kdt380 said:


> Hi
> I am in the midst of processing 189 Visa
> Presently working as an FA for MNC
> Can anyone advice me the chances of securing a job before coming over to Australia after having secured a 189 Visa


Hi there, chances is almost zero. Since you are working in an MNC, suggest you request for an internal transfer if your company has a presence in Australia. Good luck in your application!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone let me know what would be the duties in order for ACCA to approve the experience for Accountant.
> Thanx


Hi

Refer the following link
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I would choose Management accountant....


Thanks...even i was thinking the same...just lil confused.


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Refer the following link
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006



Thanx man


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi friends ,
I would like you to see below duties and advice whether it will be acceptable for ACCA to approve my Experience as General accountant. also to suggest something i might be able to add provided that i have actually participated in and my boss accept to approve it.

1-Oversees daily accounting processing payable, manufacturing, costing, receivable and inventory. 
2-Review and approve accounting entries ensuring compliance with IFRS.
3-Prepare monthly and yearly closing entries.
4-Prepare income statement and balance sheet Monthly, Quarterly and yearly. 
5-Support the preparation of yearly budget, budgeting for operation expenses, coordinate with budgetary departments.
6-Setup Automatic accounting entry in ERP system, and solve any issues arising with the coordination with IT Department.
7-Supervise employees, prepare performance appraisal semiannually, and monitor performance, select candidate etc. 

And pls advice whether i need to mentioned the salary in the certificate letter, it usually doesnt.


----------



## suspectzero (Nov 27, 2014)

Please help, I going bonkers here.

I recently got an employment offer from a Big 4 firm in Australia in External Audit Department as an external auditor.

They are applying for my visa 457 (upto 4year). 

I just wanted to know that my membership of ICAP and ACCA Affiliation will be equivalent to an Australian bachelors/ positive assessment required for external auditor assessment or not.

PS: I do not hold a bachelors degree.
3.5 years mandatory experience
1+ years post membership experience

Thanks!!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

suspectzero said:


> Please help, I going bonkers here.
> 
> I recently got an employment offer from a Big 4 firm in Australia in External Audit Department as an external auditor.
> 
> ...


Yes ICAP is equivalent to an Australian Bachelors. You may apply to ICAA or CPA Australia for equivalency. On the safer side, try to arrange Masters equivalency letter from Higher Education Commission Pakistan before applying to ICAA or CPA for equivalency.


----------



## suspectzero (Nov 27, 2014)

msohaibkhan said:


> Yes ICAP is equivalent to an Australian Bachelors. You may apply to ICAA or CPA Australia for equivalency. On the safer side, try to arrange Masters equivalency letter from Higher Education Commission Pakistan before applying to ICAA or CPA for equivalency.


thanks!! Although i am already in the process of getting an equivalence but can you elaborate why do you say so since that equivalence does not have any transcript!!

Thanks again. believe me i was going mad searching all the forums.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

suspectzero said:


> thanks!! Although i am already in the process of getting an equivalence but can you elaborate why do you say so since that equivalence does not have any transcript!!
> 
> Thanks again. believe me i was going mad searching all the forums.


I didn't get your query completely, so I presume you have asked why I advised you to get HEC's master equivalency first. Well as you said that you haven't done BCom, so that HEC equivalency will further strengthen your case. This doesn't mean that ICAA will not grant you Australian bachelors equivalency in absence of HEC's equivalency, but it will only support your application further.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi
i want to know that 221111 accountant general is fall in which group A B C or D.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Yasirali said:


> Hi
> i want to know that 221111 accountant general is fall in which group A B C or D.


What do you mean by category?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All

I am interested in settling up in Australia. 
I have qualified in may 2011 and currently i am working as an internal auditor.
After going though the forum i am able to make out that 
1) you need to score 7 and above in ilets
2) then you send an application to skill assessment for that you need to go to icai and cpa
3) wait for there reply and after the reply is positive you can apply for pr

But i have certain doubt's
1)Who do i get the skill assessment done (means how can i contact them for skill assessment)
2) even after skill assessment do i need to do cpa or icaa from Australia
3) which visa is best to apply for
4) have you settled there yet?

Your inputs will he really valueable sre as you have already landed in Australia

Ankit Kulshrestha
9811558636
(You can whatsapp me also)


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am interested in settling up in Australia.
> I have qualified in may 2011 and currently i am working as an internal auditor.
> ...


1) You need to fill out a form for applying for skills assessment. Check the website of ICAA / CPAA.
2) There is no requirement to do CPA or ICAA after landing here. However, sometimes for getting a job it may be better.
3) Not sure what that question means- you need to apply for Skilled Independent Visa, if you have 65 points. If you don't have 65 points, you might need state sponsorship. Go to DIPB website for more information.


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

Does Internal Auditor job specs fall into Accountant General Category, if anybody tries to...


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonakshi said:


> Does Internal Auditor job specs fall into Accountant General Category, if anybody tries to...


No don't think so. There is a separate category for Internal Auditors.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot for such a quick reply. Sre

I hope you are doing well.

Sorry to bother you but there are some more queries that i have come up with :-

1) if I apply for visa as an accountant can i take up job of internal auditor or financial analyst in Australia or do i have to stick to only accountant role? If the answer is no can i apply for multiple skill assessment in that case ?
2) One of my friend went to Sydney, he was saying in sydney the company provides jobs on conditional basis. One of them being that you will be paid zero dollars for three month after that you will be paid stipend for three months and after you have completed six month they will confirm you. But 90% people fail because those people prefer their white people only. Is this true?
3) In India there are certain periods when job market is at boom like jan to june because people generally switch after increments creating vacancies and there are certain periods when the job market is dry like from august to december. Going by this logic should we try to move to Australia in specific period so that we have more chances of getting a job quickly post landing in Australia?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

1) If you apply for accountant and you get the visa, you can apply for any job after landing in Australia.

2) Not sure about second question.

3) Generally market is pretty active during Feb-Apr & again between July-Sep. You can apply for jobs in the other months also. But market tends to have more jobs in those specific periods.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Your 2 point is more kind of Racial thing...if you are good at what you do.. Thy r not gonna let u go...secondly no employer wants any good employee to leave and further more may they have to pay a white guy more then an Asian cause mostly they wont negotiate..........and who ever has told you these things is just not right.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks sre and bret


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey freinds,
Any indian CA on this forum, pls help me out as i am planning to migrate to australia from india. I have work ex of 3 yrs in business planning and analysis in telecom industry.
Is it worthy enough to swith country (demand for Indian CAs) and whether there are enough job opportunities to live a high standard life as i can see the size of australian population is much lower than India so i doubt the availability of enough companies to work for???
Is it possible to get a job in australia from India itself??


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hey freinds,
> Any indian CA on this forum, pls help me out as i am planning to migrate to australia from india. I have work ex of 3 yrs in business planning and analysis in telecom industry.
> Is it worthy enough to swith country (demand for Indian CAs) and whether there are enough job opportunities to live a high standard life as i can see the size of australian population is much lower than India so i doubt the availability of enough companies to work for???
> Is it possible to get a job in australia from India itself??


Hi,

No one can here tell you if there is demand for a particular thing in Australia.
Its a kind of risk if you are willing to take you must take. Its true that Australia is less populated then India but it doesn't necessarily means that jobs are in abundance. 
But you never know if luck favours you, you can get a job in no time. Plus getting a job from India is even tougher as mostly companies doesn't prefer employees if they are not having permanent visa. Hope this helps.

All the best.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hey freinds,
> Any indian CA on this forum, pls help me out as i am planning to migrate to australia from india. I have work ex of 3 yrs in business planning and analysis in telecom industry.
> Is it worthy enough to swith country (demand for Indian CAs) and whether there are enough job opportunities to live a high standard life as i can see the size of australian population is much lower than India so i doubt the availability of enough companies to work for???
> Is it possible to get a job in australia from India itself??


I am an Indian CA and I can tell you that moving to Australia is one of the best decisions I made till date. The quality of life is much better here with better work life balance. People at work really recognise and reward you for your hard work, unlike lot of places I have worked back in India.

There are job opportunities, you just need to time your move right. You might not be able to get a job from India, but you can connect with people on LinkedIn and build up your network before coming here. You should definitely look at getting your resume done in Australian format before coming down.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi freinds, 
I have mailed ICAI for letter of good standing, but no reply yet. what should i do (its been 3 days).
Another question what do you mean by certified true copies of documents
Pls help


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi freinds,
> I have mailed ICAI for letter of good standing, but no reply yet. what should i do (its been 3 days).
> Another question what do you mean by certified true copies of documents
> Pls help


Wait for a while, delay might be due to weekend.

Certified True Copies means:

The certification must clearly indicate the date the originals were sighted, and include the name, contact details, and which of the above categories the signatory represents. The certification will need to state that the copies are true and unaltered reproductions of the original documents.

Get them notarised from a public notary.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi freinds,
> I have mailed ICAI for letter of good standing, but no reply yet. what should i do (its been 3 days).
> Another question what do you mean by certified true copies of documents
> Pls help


I had to follow-up with ICAI for around 2 weeks before they processed my request. If the ICAI office is nearby it is better to go personally and request for it. They may be able to just print it and give.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni (Dec 13, 2014)

Is certified copies means copies attested by gazzetted officer??


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys,
How long it would take in average after loging your application till you get invited if you are running 65 points under 189 subclass?
would selecting 190 subclass too affect the time frame for 189 type if you choose both?
Is it true that 189 minimum ponits is 60?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes for 189, 60 points are minimum.

You will get invite in max 2 rounds with 65 points.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi bret,

As u said earlier, you will get a reply max in two rounds can u please explain what exactly u meant by 2 rounds.

Also me and my friends are giving ielts academic in the coming months. We are hoping that after our score well be 60 points. Can you also estimate how much time in terms of month should we expect looking at the scenario nowadays.

Thanks


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi bret,
> 
> As u said earlier, you will get a reply max in two rounds can u please explain what exactly u meant by 2 rounds.
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit,

Firstly its better to go for PTE A, mainly cause they can be booked like 48hrs in advance and you get the result in almost 2-3days.

2 Rounds means the invitation round, after lodging your EOI, you may not get the invite in next invitation so have to wait for it.

As far as your case is concerned, currently Accountant ceiling is almost full so by time you get over with your assessment there might not be any invite left in accounting quota. So you may have to wait for next year ceiling.

SkillSelect
Check occupational ceiling here..

All the best.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi there
Can anyone help with this , I am a CA can I apply for visa under management accountant or internal auditor category instead of general accountant category?
And what if I didnt get an invitation on proportionate basis. Do I have to apply again or will my application be considered for next round automatically


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi there
> Can anyone help with this , I am a CA can I apply for visa under management accountant or internal auditor category instead of general accountant category?
> And what if I didnt get an invitation on proportionate basis. Do I have to apply again or will my application be considered for next round automatically


The choice between general accountant, management accountant, auditor is to be made while applying for Skills/Employment assessment from CPA or ICAA or IPA. This choice should be driven by your work experience and positions held in recent 10 years. The EOI invite process is automatic and you do not need to reapply for every round.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Tax course*

Hi,

I am a Chartered Accountant from India and planning to move to Australia in Sept 2015.

I had my skills assessed from ICAA and plan to complete the tax module offered by them.

Can somebody advice me, for practising tax and book keeping, what all courses and training (MYOB, Quick books) will help me get a job in Australia.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## I M D Sun (Mar 24, 2015)

*Graduation*

Hi All,

This seems to be a brilliant thread. I am A Chartered Accountant from India and planning to move to Australia on a PR. I was going through the requirements and noted that I am having the following:

1. Age - 25-30 - 30 Points
2. IELTS - 7 (lilkely) - 10 Points
3. Employement - < 5 years - 5 Points
4. Qualification - Not sure:
At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - (have a Bachelors degree in Commerce from a proper college) - 15 Points (if considered as of recognized standard)
or 
An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation - (CA with membership for CPA) - 10 Points.

My confusion is if my Degree would hold good or will I be treated as a Skilled Occupation and get 10 points. If I get only 10 points - I would not be eligible as I would have only 55 points instead of the mandatory 60. Please advise if I am understanding the requirements in the right way. 

If I do apply for a membership with CPA Australia, will it help in immigration? 

Thanks for your time on this. 

Adhithya


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

I M D Sun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This seems to be a brilliant thread. I am A Chartered Accountant from India and planning to move to Australia on a PR. I was going through the requirements and noted that I am having the following:
> 
> ...


For qualification there is 15 points for a ca


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys .any accountant got invited with 60 points . What is your EOI submission date?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

I M D Sun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This seems to be a brilliant thread. I am A Chartered Accountant from India and planning to move to Australia on a PR. I was going through the requirements and noted that I am having the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Adhithya,

You will get 15 points for your CA degree, however CPA membership won't be of any help in your immigration process.

Other thing is occupation ceiling for this year is almost full for Accountants, so you may not be able to go through, need to wait for new July15 slots. However in mean time you can complete your assessment and other formalities, to get everything worked up.
SkillSelect

All the best.


----------



## I M D Sun (Mar 24, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> For qualification there is 15 points for a ca


Thanks Ankit. Any idea what the average Salary per month for CA/ CPA would be? And more importantly what the saving would be in a city like Sydney/ Melbourne?

Thanks again.


----------



## I M D Sun (Mar 24, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> Hi Adhithya,
> 
> You will get 15 points for your CA degree, however CPA membership won't be of any help in your immigration process.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bret. My understanding with regards to immigration is that the CPA membership helps in performing the migration assessment and is also useful in getting a job in Australia. Not many companies recognize the Indian CA programme directly in Australia right?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am going for a 189 visa. Lodging EOI for External Auditor or General Account will make it faster to get an invite?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> I am going for a 189 visa. Lodging EOI for External Auditor or General Account will make it faster to get an invite?


Hi Laxie,

You should apply in a category which suits your qualification and job profile better.

Its not about job code but number of points you have and also the ceiling limit of that particular job.

Hope this helps.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Tax course*

Hi,

I am planning to pursue the tax course offered by ICAA. I will be making my validation visit this year in September and will be migrating to Australia in March 2016. 

ICAA tax exam is scheduled in September 2015. Should I give the exam this year or wait till I migrate permanently to Australia, considering the fact that tax laws change and while job hunting the employers may point out that I am not updated on the changes.

Thanks in advance,
caaustralia


----------



## downunder1 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I was recently granted SC 189 visa and I would be moving to Sydney from Delhi next week. I have been pursuing CPA Australia from back here at India and I am halfway through with the CPAA Professional Program. 

Moreover, I have been working with big 4 firms for the past 2.5 years back here at India. 

Could you guys please guide me on how to go about connecting with recruiters in Sydney?

I have been hearing a lot about people searching for Senior positions and that they are being considered unsuitable due to lack of local experience, but what about junior positions, are they equally competitive or can I hope for some respite? I am 23 years old and wouldn't mind starting from scratch.

Also, I am a bit confused about the layout of an Australian CV, should I make it extensively detailed or keep it precise? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Dundas, I have been following your posts, I really need some advice from you.
I also submitted EOI for visa 190 - NSW SS, Accountant 2211, I dont claim points for employment as I just completed CPA foundation program. Is it ok to leave blank the employment section? Or should I include my current job which is irrelevant to Accountant? 
Secondly, I read that I would have to submit a CV/ resume after being invited by NSW. Since I dont have experience in the Accountant occupation, is it a really disadvantage for me? What should be included in the CV? Thank you very much for your time, those issues really worry me.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Dear Caaustralia and others, pls also give me advice, your experience is priceless.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

did any accountants scored a job in Australian. if yes, please tell me how or share your experiences. even if you know some success stories, please share !!


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi OZfreak, could u pls shar your experience in the cv and employment in my post right above. Thanks.


----------



## sahmedraza (Jun 10, 2015)

*Accountant from Pakistan*

Peace for ALL

I found this forum really useful. And thats why i want to post my questions.

I am a qualified member of ICMAP with more than 10 years experience (recent 3 years are not relevant to accounting field). My age is 34 and my 

question are:

1) Are ACMAs still assessed successful for migration purpose?
2) Which assessing body is most suitable of ACMAs?
3) Wiht 7 bands in IELTS - academic, what woule be my total points.
4) Do proposed change affect plocies about accountant immigration?

Hope to hear a response soon.

Best Regards
Raza


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

HI all

Does anyone have a feel for how many accountants are waiting for the July EOI round ? I am not sure when they reached the ceiling last year, however I imagine there are a few people who have been waiting a couple of months already...

If anyone has recently received a positive Accounting EOI or is still waiting - I would love to hear.

thanks

Pommie


----------



## indian1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pommie said:


> HI all
> 
> Does anyone have a feel for how many accountants are waiting for the July EOI round ? I am not sure when they reached the ceiling last year, however I imagine there are a few people who have been waiting a couple of months already...
> 
> ...


Hi pommie.... The ceiling reached its cap in the round of 22/05... 
I got my positive assessment of accounting on 24/04...

Thanks..


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Indian1988

Thanks for the reply.... How many points did you have ? And how long did you have to wait between submission and receiving the invite ?

Thanks


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Pommie said:


> HI all
> 
> Does anyone have a feel for how many accountants are waiting for the July EOI round ? I am not sure when they reached the ceiling last year, however I imagine there are a few people who have been waiting a couple of months already...
> 
> ...


The quota for accountants was reached sometime in May, so about 6 weeks of applicants waiting. Check the tracker as it provides a fair idea.


----------



## indian1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi Indian1988
> 
> Thanks for the reply.... How many points did you have ? And how long did you have to wait between submission and receiving the invite ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi pommie..sorry for the late reply.... I have 65 points... I submitted my eoi on 20/04 and received invitation on 24/04


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

LILAS said:


> The quota for accountants was reached sometime in May, so about 6 weeks of applicants waiting. Check the tracker as it provides a fair idea.


Do you mean the tracker on the skills direct web site ?


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Pommie said:


> Do you mean the tracker on the skills direct web site ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

hope it works...


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

*How to get Syllabus for submitting for assessment*



sre375 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas)
> 
> ...


Hello!

I am a CA from India. Planning submit to CPA Australia for assessment. One of the requirements is the details of syllabus. How to get it for CA and B.Com?


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Got the visa today !!!


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

*Congrats - a doubt*

Hey congrats first of all... I have few queries...

I am submitting the EOI for me, my wife and son. I will be in US and they will be in India.. If I get an invite and while submitting the Visa application there is no need to submit the passports isnt it? so we can be in different places and just submit the visa application online isnt it?

Second question, we are planning to finish the medical before submitting the Visa. In that case, what is the procedure between submitting the Visa application and grant of Visa. you have mentioned something like "CO allocated", "PCC" what are they?


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

NikiMohan said:


> Hey congrats first of all... I have few queries...
> 
> I am submitting the EOI for me, my wife and son. I will be in US and they will be in India.. If I get an invite and while submitting the Visa application there is no need to submit the passports isnt it? so we can be in different places and just submit the visa application online isnt it?
> 
> Second question, we are planning to finish the medical before submitting the Visa. In that case, what is the procedure between submitting the Visa application and grant of Visa. you have mentioned something like "CO allocated", "PCC" what are they?


In the entire process passports are never 'submitted'. Even the visa is electronic and hence not stamped on passports. You can do the medicals anytime before the visa application is submitted. However in case you do not do medicals before and submit visa application, then you need to wait till the CO (Case Officer) is allocated and requests you to proceed with medicals. The PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate, which all adults need to obtain from countries where they have resided more than a year in last 10 years. In different countries, the PCC is known by other terms such as penal certificate, good-standing certificate etc. PCC from your current country of residence are usually valid for 3 months, so ensure that you do not obtain these much in advance as they need to be valid when the CO processes your case.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

*CPA or IPA or CA ?*

Hi,
I am confused which assessing authority to choose: CPA or IPA or CA? Is there any difference concerning ease of the process or better outcome ?or does any of them give better job opportunities? Plz help!!


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

ghada.new said:


> Hi,
> I am confused which assessing authority to choose: CPA or IPA or CA? Is there any difference concerning ease of the process or better outcome ?or does any of them give better job opportunities? Plz help!!


All 3 will evaluate based on same/similar criteria. Check the fee structure and response times, if that makes any difference to you. Personally I recommend IPA.
The choice makes no difference on the job prospects.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any current info on a timeframe for a skills assessment from the various assessing bodies ?

Their websites give an indication but I was hoping to hear from someone who has recently gone through the process.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Does anyone have any current info on a timeframe for a skills assessment from the various assessing bodies ?
> 
> Their websites give an indication but I was hoping to hear from someone who has recently gone through the process.


I got my assessment from CPA 4 days ago and it took 10 working days (roughly 2 weeks).


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> I got my assessment from CPA 4 days ago and it took 10 working days (roughly 2 weeks).


Thanks for this - I know there are fasttrack options via agents that get it within a week but if the normal wait is only 2 weeks then it's maybe not worth the extra expense.

I believe all I should need is my ACCA certificate and PTE certificate so hopefully there shouldn't be any delay.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dreamerniks (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Members,

i was hoping you could help me out here. We are applying with wife as the primary applicant for the CPA assessment for he Accountant general skill. Recently we got a negative assessment from the CPA stating that the competency area of Financial Accounting and Reporting is 'not completely' matching. Rest all the competency areas are matching. We found a foundation course for this on the CPA website. Now my question is should we go ahead and give the foundation exam with CPA or should we try and get an assessment from another assessing authority?

awaiting any help or guidance we can get!

Thanks in advance!

Dreamerniks


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

In my opinion, other assessing bodies are more strict and tougher.

Others will no doubt share their opinions.


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for assessment from CPA for claiming 10 points under skilled employment. If I get those 10, my total points in EOI will be 65. I appeared in PTE-A but my scores was in 10 points category only. I am thinking if I should attempt PTE again. Based on my score, when you guys think I will be receiving an invite. Your inputs will help me decide if I should take PTE again. You may assume my date of submission of EOI with 65 points for Accountant General category will be 25th August'15. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

Dreamerniks said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> i was hoping you could help me out here. We are applying with wife as the primary applicant for the CPA assessment for he Accountant general skill. Recently we got a negative assessment from the CPA stating that the competency area of Financial Accounting and Reporting is 'not completely' matching. Rest all the competency areas are matching. We found a foundation course for this on the CPA website. Now my question is should we go ahead and give the foundation exam with CPA or should we try and get an assessment from another assessing authority?
> 
> ...


I think you should ask in many forums. I think CPA is the toughest assessing authority of the three. I am not an accountant but I was searching this topic to help a friend.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for assessment from CPA for claiming 10 points under skilled employment. If I get those 10, my total points in EOI will be 65. I appeared in PTE-A but my scores was in 10 points category only. I am thinking if I should attempt PTE again. Based on my score, when you guys think I will be receiving an invite. Your inputs will help me decide if I should take PTE again. You may assume my date of submission of EOI with 65 points for Accountant General category will be 25th August'15. Thanks for your time.


with 65 points, I guess that in 2-3 months you will get an invitation.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

NikiMohan said:


> Guys! Does anyone have any idea why only 20 invites were issued for the accountant category in the September 7 round? They are supposed to issue 210 invites is'nt it?


Hey Niki I think because the cut off this time was at 70 points, Hopefully drops to 65 points, however, it´s hard to predict at the moment.


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> Hey Niki I think because the cut off this time was at 70 points, Hopefully drops to 65 points, however, it´s hard to predict at the moment.


Hi! Isnt it the other way around? Since the number of invitations is restricted to 20 it all went to 70 pointers or above...


----------



## Novae03 (Jul 27, 2015)

This is just a guess on my part. But maybe it is related in some way to the 400 spots given out to Auditors. Because most people who applied for Auditors are people who would be qualified to apply for Accountants as well.

And since there was no quota for Auditors, so they would have given invitation to every person who applied for Auditors. So maybe to make up for the excess of places given out to Auditors this month and over the last few months, they gave out less places to Accountants?

I am just guessing here. I did not get enough sleep last night (I was upset when I saw that less spots were given to Accountants and that means the backlog will be getting even bigger now). So I am just making up a theory and have no concrete idea either why they only gave out 20 spots.


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there anyway to ask the immigration people? An official blog or anything?


----------



## Novae03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not that I know of. There might be one somewhere, but I do not know of it. But from the people I have spoken to and the posts I have read on this forum, the general consensus seems to be that next month the situation should go back to 65 points. Hopefully this is the case.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

I think the total limit on invitation per round (2300 for all occupations) affected the number of invitation to accountants in September. I expect the cut-off mark on 65 points level by the next invitation round.
At the same time, the situation looks quite hopeless for accountants with 60 points, and they should think about state nomination. I had an EOI with effective date 24/04/15 and according to my estimation, those who applied on/after 24/04/15 as accountants with 60 points will not receive invitations for 189 subclass this year.


----------



## Avijita jaswal (Sep 25, 2015)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Apply to IPA.
> I am a aicma plus bcom.
> You shall easily get a positive assessment
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi .. I got a negative assessment two years ago due to accounting theory.. Could you please suggest or share what needs to be shown to get a positive assessment now

Also I have read in other threads that if I complete foundation course from CPA I can get a positive assessment..however I will not get points for work experience.. Is it true.. Coz then there is no point as I won't reach minimum criteria of 60 points..

Any information or help will be appreciated.. I am a BCom graduate with 11years of experience in finance and account..


----------



## Aatio (Oct 2, 2015)

I have completed my ACCA and I am awarded the membership in September this year. Am I eligible for skilled immigration under the new laws and in which category I should apply. I have heard that the experience which will be counted will be after membership, if it is so then I have got no experience. Any positive response?


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

Aatio said:


> I have completed my ACCA and I am awarded the membership in September this year. Am I eligible for skilled immigration under the new laws and in which category I should apply. I have heard that the experience which will be counted will be after membership, if it is so then I have got no experience. Any positive response?


Hey Aatio,

As far as I know points for experience could be validated when you actually finish the subjects at (Foundational Level) , but seniors can correct me if I´m wrong.

Accounting Systems and Processes
Financial Accounting and Reporting (Financial Accounting & Accounting Theory)
Management Accounting 
Finance and Financial Management
Business Law (Commercial Law & Corporations Law)
Economics
Quantitative Methods

So you might have done it maybe years ago. Just email them and see what they reply, it could shed some lights here as well.

All the best.


----------



## Aatio (Oct 2, 2015)

I have completed it in 2013 but I talked to a consultant and he told me that the experience is counted after membership. Secondly we don't have any economics subject in ACCA, do we need to do another degree for that? I am wondering what does economics have to do with accounting.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have an inquiry regarding the assessment of IPA. How long do they take to get back with educational assessment?

And do IPA send email regarding the outcome of the educational assessment like CPA or not???

anyone with experience please advise. Thanks.

Kind regards,


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

I have been a silent reader is this forum. I have applied for at 65 points at accountant category at 27-10-2015. I was going through the earlier data and I found that DIBP has not been issuing the number reduced number of invite as compared to the actual prorata basis because of this waiting has been shot up.* However the invite sent to ICT Business and System Analysts and software and Applications Programmers are* almost same as to their prorata number.

*

According to me the reason for issuing less number of invite is

1) Auditor category got full in just 2 months, and they want to give the auditors skilled people a little time to that they can get their skills assessed and fall in this category

2) They want to balance the accountant + auditor together which other skills, so for the moment they are holding on the invites.

Once both the things are corrected they will send the invites as usual, it's just a patience game for all 65 pointers now. For 60 pointers hopefully they can get some invite at the end of the year, but not soon.*


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All

Any Chartered Accountants in practice here? I need help with respect to work experience. For someone who is a CA from India holding full time Certificate of Practice and having his own proprietorship firm since 5 years with full time work mainly consisting of Income Tax and Audit, what all documents shall be required to claim work experience points? As the general employer letter or HR letter stating job responsibilities etc is not possible in this case. 

If anyone having gone through the same process, your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All

I am looking to apply for 189 Visa as an accountant. Now, as you know it has become really tough for accountants to get through. With last couple of rounds requiring 70 points.

I am trying to assess my application and not sure if I am correct in my approach. Can someone please guide me with the below questions - 

1. I did my MBA in finance, so don't hold any formal accounting degree, but earlier this year I had enrolled for CPA, AUS and based on the assessment was asked to clear 2 foundation level exams, before I could pursue CPA professional. I completed my exams in Jul'15.

2. I completed my MBA in 2009, post that I have 6 years of finance experience with 5 in India and 1 year in Aus. Considering point 1, would this be counted as relevant experience? This can either get me much needed 15 points or 0 as I read somewhere that the experience is only counted if your the education meets the required competency, and my skills would only qualify post the completion of foundation exams. Is that true?

3. Due to conflict of interest I can't ask my existing employer to provide me with the reference letter for skilled employment assessment. 
Does statutory declaration result in positive assessment and what reason can one give for stat declaration doco.
I am thinking of giving a stat declaration for my Indian employers too as I am finding it very difficult to co-ordinate and contact the relevant HR and my immediate managers have also changed jobs.

Please let me know your thoughts. I am in real dilemma.

Much appreciated!


----------



## slickthread (Nov 17, 2015)

Can anyone provide insights about the pay packages for a qualified CA if they are in this line of work ?


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

*Business Law & financial Accounting and reporting*

Dear All,
I have applied for migration assessment in CPAAustralia and they came back saying that i should have two courses for my application to go through(Business Law & Financial accounting & Reporting)
I called them to inquire on how and where to do these course as i live in the United Arab Emirates and as per their website there is no accredited provider in UAE for these two courses.
they advised that i take the CPA foundation exams for these two subjects. i have to pay 550 Dollars for enrollment and materials online then i have to find a center here in UAE to take the exams.
Anyone is aware of these foundation exams? 
Do you advise to go for this option or is there any better option to obtain the points for these two subjects?
How big are the materials for these foundation exams?and what should i expect?how many study hours i need to pass them?

if anyone faced this and sat for these two foundation exams, i kindly request you to share your experience 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

That´s why I always encourage people to take a Pre - Assessment for $145AUD instead of paying full amount for Migration Assessment. If they give you a positive to become an Associate Member then you can go ahead and apply as an Accountant General. 

Plz people do not continue flushing money where might be useful later on at different stages of your application

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cpa-program/foundation-exams
https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/next-steps-after-my-assessment


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay here's a question for all you accountants out there regarding claiming work experience points.
Can a qualified Chartered Accountant engaged in teaching Financial Accounting, Management Accounting and Cost Accounting to undergraduate and postgraduate students at university level (Full time permanent employment as Assistant Professor) claim work experience points under General Accountant Category? Will this be considered as closely related to Accounting occupation since they are core accounting subjects?
Looking forward to a reply!


----------



## jatin.mallan (Jun 25, 2016)

sre375 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Good news from my side....received the ICAA assessment for 221111 and have been assessed as being equivalent to Aus bachelor's degree (met 12 / 12 core knowledge areas)
> 
> ...


Hey Man
I am an Indian chartered Accountant and a Bcom graduate. I am planning to get my skills assessed for EXternal Auditor category from ICAA. Kindly provide me a checklist of all the documents to be submitted to them. Also advise me how to obtain syllabus from ICAI. Also is it required to have a letter of good standing from ICAA


----------

